# ---What operating system do you actually use on your device?---



## orb3000 (Mar 17, 2011)

Please give your vote based on your actual OS on your device and not the one you wish to have or think it´s the best.
If you have more than 1 device vote for the one you most frequently use.


----------



## oka1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tantos postes

Wow 14,483   amazing


----------



## peacekeeper05 (Mar 18, 2011)

im using android. makes me feel smart and techie though im not.


----------



## Smokyhead (Mar 18, 2011)

windoes 6.5 but would have android


----------



## ashad (Mar 18, 2011)

iOS for now but think of buying an Android phone.


----------



## gbishop18 (Mar 18, 2011)

Android, specifically cm7 nightly

Sent from my Adam using Tapatalk


----------



## TAMHAN (Mar 18, 2011)

Had XPERIA X1, now on a Nokia N97 mini because SE refused to repair my X1.


----------



## TheDeadCPU (Mar 19, 2011)

iOS4life. </sarcasm>

Running android though


----------



## oka1 (Mar 19, 2011)

HD 2 Windows7 and Android 2.21

Vibrant 2.3 Android

Like Android the best


----------



## gracyj (Mar 19, 2011)

I am using Windows mobile


----------



## emilya (Mar 19, 2011)

Android...


----------



## bigsupersquid (Mar 19, 2011)

My Optimus V is android-native (upgraded to CM7 with zefie Xionia kernel,) which I do use for phone functions and browsing; but for the past week or so I've been running Debian (first squeeze now sid) on it...
first a chroot while experimenting and getting Squeeze set up, now no chroot needed, can run Debian apps straight from the terminal, and non-driver-required functions.  3G Net access works.  Haven't messed around with the wifi or bluetooth in Debian yet since I don't use 'em much.
working on getting x11 running native, since VNC access is slow and bites (works but no sound and gnash gives me a blank frame. I want flash compatibility, blast it!.) Anyone wants to help with native X on the Optimus V, let me know.
I'd post a howto and scripts and such, but I haven't hit my 10-post count yet here on XDA because of the limits on where I can post  and I'm not gonna spam post just to get my count up.  Why waste space spamming so I can post in appropriate locations just 'cause there's a protection against spammers which would force me to either spam or post silly/unimportant data? Once I eventually hit 10 posts in some way I feel is appropriate to do it, I'll put up a howto for anyone interested.


----------



## DerKanacke (Mar 19, 2011)

Android 2.2.1 Custom Rom  I tried that garbage called Gingerbread but it was awful :/


----------



## aznprodgy (Mar 20, 2011)

Android. Device in signature says it all


----------



## b3nc3 (Mar 20, 2011)

*os*

I'm currently using GB 2.3.2 Juwe's rom.


----------



## Sirklip (Mar 20, 2011)

Have just moved over from N900 with Maemo to Pongsters HyperGBX and am much happier


----------



## BenWadePL (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm using HD2 with android too


----------



## ASiC79 (Mar 20, 2011)

Android
Darky's edition


----------



## Jeffe5 (Mar 20, 2011)

*OS*

Trigger 2.8 with Overstock 1.5

My battery life has never been better!


----------



## batista16 (Mar 20, 2011)

Android CM7 2.3.3


----------



## pepsican (Mar 20, 2011)

Android 2.2

Because of its openess. Where I live, there is no access to most stores (iTunes, Android Market), but at least with Android you can install your own APKs.


----------



## richardpearce123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Android - team RCs RCMixHD rom with AmonRa 2.0.1 recovery


----------



## Lavell7298 (Mar 21, 2011)

Windows Mobile 6.5 because I'm a power user.  All my computers in the house are Windows, so might as well have a phone that's Windows-based too.


----------



## Me So Laggy (Mar 21, 2011)

*!*

sillian os


----------



## denpowel (Mar 21, 2011)

Android


----------



## blooddrinkindevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Android  !!


----------



## saszseb (Mar 21, 2011)

Android, Froyo 2.2.1


----------



## mzebrowski13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 on HD2


----------



## Blackhawk163 (Mar 21, 2011)

Team WP7 and loving it.


----------



## sitoekim (Mar 21, 2011)

*droid*

i use a android 2.3 super z enhanced


----------



## LordSnow (Mar 21, 2011)

Android, actually 2.2 by xcyanogenmod, soon 2.3 ^^


----------



## coolsmarsh (Mar 21, 2011)

HTC  Desire HD   andriod.


----------



## seydhe (Mar 21, 2011)

Android 2.3 on my Nexus One with Cyanogen 7 RC2.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 22, 2011)

HTC HD2 running Android 2.2.1 but soon to be switching over to Gingersense again haha


----------



## kllrnohj (Mar 22, 2011)

Nexus S stock + Xoom stock.

Boring, I know


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2011)

Using Android 2.1


----------



## King_Rat (Mar 22, 2011)

Froyo FTW


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 22, 2011)

I own tons of devices.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 22, 2011)

What can I say...



orb3000 said:


> Please give your vote based on your actual OS on your device and not the one you wish to have or think it´s the best.
> *If you have more than 1 device vote for the one you most frequently use*.

Click to collapse





Androidboy35961 said:


> I own tons of devices.

Click to collapse


----------



## biobyte (Mar 22, 2011)

im using Elelinux-7.0.0-RC2-Hero-v1.5


----------



## jordy_raz (Mar 22, 2011)

*android 2.2*

on galaxy s i9000


----------



## znender (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm currently using the HTC HD7, flashed with the NoDo ROM and it's running quite well but I'm still sorta jealous of the massive amounts of features from Android mostly.


----------



## rangeela2331 (Mar 22, 2011)

I use Android.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 22, 2011)

ANDROID 4 LIFE!


----------



## luistmw (Mar 22, 2011)

Android is the best


----------



## Destke (Mar 22, 2011)

Android ffcourse!


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't see that many iOS users????


----------



## dave852 (Mar 23, 2011)

Leedroid 2.2.2 on my Desire HD


----------



## vbetts (Mar 23, 2011)

Gingerbread on my Evo, Froyo on my Moment, Ios 3.3 on my Iphone 2g. Edit- WebOS 2.0 on my original Sprint Pre.


----------



## suua (Mar 23, 2011)

Froyo,  Galaxy S. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Auzeras (Mar 23, 2011)

Android 2.2


----------



## Derak666 (Mar 23, 2011)

HTC HD2 with Windows Mobile 6.5. I tested many devices with Android but it's nothing for me. Android looks good, but if you need to do some work, there's nothing better than WM.


----------



## ereinhart (Mar 23, 2011)

Loving Android


----------



## mokobe (Mar 23, 2011)

Android 2.2 here.


----------



## duandroid (Mar 23, 2011)

Milestone Android 2.2 (The Froyo Mod V2.6)


----------



## beastliest (Mar 23, 2011)

Android 2.2 on HD2. Trying to go to 2.3 though...


----------



## jcruiser89 (Mar 23, 2011)

Android CM7 2.3.3 on HTC EVO


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 24, 2011)

People love Android.


----------



## jmalone1187 (Mar 24, 2011)

I miss read and selected windows 7, I actually use Android on my device.


----------



## Hampteezy (Mar 24, 2011)

Android 2 dot 2 eb13 on my Samsung Epic


----------



## Whoareyou (Mar 24, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> I don't see that many iOS users????

Click to collapse



Because iOS is crap!


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide (RUNNING ANDROID 2.3 with SENSE) using XDA Premium App


----------



## ekimaureza (Mar 24, 2011)

Android for sure


----------



## brdrhopper (Mar 24, 2011)

Android all the way no doubt about it


----------



## radisoft (Mar 24, 2011)

Aaaaaandroid. What else


----------



## ozten (Mar 24, 2011)

coredroid 4.6 couldnt be happier


----------



## i050853 (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 for android (CM7)


----------



## Jellychristian (Mar 24, 2011)

*What operating system do you actually use on your device?*

android 3.0


----------



## hr_kaleu (Mar 24, 2011)

WP7 on Samsung Omnia 7 - Business Phone

but I'm considering a nexus s or similar


----------



## jjoh280844 (Mar 24, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 CM 7 RC2 from GSB v 2.2 ROM on a Droid Eris.


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Mar 24, 2011)

I use Android operating system.


----------



## andys93 (Mar 24, 2011)

i use the stock 2.2 froyo with sense that came along with my desire hd


----------



## madnish30 (Mar 24, 2011)

Android seems to be leading by a fair margin. Hope my favorite WM can do some catching up. I'm still on WM6.5.X myself.


----------



## jukethehitman (Mar 24, 2011)

I use CM7. It's the best rom i have found that works on htc wildfire.


----------



## P4inm4ker (Mar 24, 2011)

android rulez ;D
got the X8, and im still using the 2.1, except the fact that its rooted for using APP2SD.


----------



## Morder Chemiker (Mar 24, 2011)

New user of Android 2.2 here coming from RIM OS.  So much more to android and openness, thats why I love linux systems.  VirusROM B2 currently running.


----------



## Leeyron (Mar 24, 2011)

I have an iPhone and a HTC Desire, but since i've rooted my Android and flashed InsertCoin Rom i love Android.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 25, 2011)

So, many operating systems, but my favorite is iOS and Android.


----------



## slash_5150 (Mar 25, 2011)

still on the semi-ancient wm 6.5.x


----------



## crazynsid3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Android ofc :d


----------



## cacadong (Mar 25, 2011)

Great post, I think this info is useful


----------



## smiff220 (Mar 25, 2011)

Using CM7 on a DHD, I like it alot  : ]


----------



## tgrdrgrss (Mar 25, 2011)

Stock Froyo on Galaxy Tab-P1000.. (yes, it's a phone, coz it able to make/receive phone call and sms)
Nice poll there, wish everyone participate in this poll.. 199 voters is the last number.


----------



## CreativeClub (Mar 25, 2011)

miui 1.3.18 atm (froyo), but downloading the Gingerbread release right now!  Can hardly wait! (HTC Desire)


----------



## tswp (Mar 25, 2011)

HTC HD2 + Energy ROM


----------



## aaa (Mar 25, 2011)

InsertCoin 2.0.1 Datas2Ext on Desire...meaning : Android


----------



## hpelgrum (Mar 25, 2011)

HD2 with Rafdroid 3r2f2 SD


----------



## Samh1206 (Mar 25, 2011)

HD2 with Rafdroid 3r2f2 SD
Will be upgrading to 4.2 soon


----------



## alqali (Mar 26, 2011)

Android (AmCanAndroid r3.06) on HTC HD2 Sd


----------



## rsb007 (Mar 26, 2011)

Froyo. Waiting CyanogenMod for Milestone 2.


----------



## bkaltec (Mar 26, 2011)

HD2 with Gingerbread. The best phone made better.


----------



## sorrow143 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Android*

Still learning how to get the best out of my Phone


----------



## 041987 (Mar 26, 2011)

Still learning how to get the best of my Phone


----------



## NoDze (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoying my gt540  for s quite small price I've got a middle class customizable android smartphone


----------



## blackangel73 (Mar 26, 2011)

android for ever


----------



## robohh (Mar 26, 2011)

*Android*

Froyo 2.2.2 Liberated by, Gene Poole


----------



## AtHuLsme (Mar 26, 2011)

Htc Desire!!!! wooo android rules!!!!
How is android better than ios?


----------



## gfcpinto (Mar 26, 2011)

Happier than ever with 2.3.3 released for my Galaxy S


----------



## awsrasool (Mar 26, 2011)

one word Droooooooooiiid


----------



## ranger001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Android.  On an archos though, not a phone.


----------



## Samh1206 (Mar 27, 2011)

Android  but was Windows 6.5 before


----------



## Nathcro1597 (Mar 28, 2011)

Android, it's really fast..


----------



## funkyblue04 (Mar 28, 2011)

Android...Went from an IDEOS U8150 to a LG Optimus One.
Will never have anything but an Android phone now.

I had only ever used a Nokia handset before that. (So many different models since 2001!) (Tried an iPhone for a day and it was too big)


----------



## raveathon (Mar 28, 2011)

I have sed Symbiam.. after Android I must say Symbian Sucks!!!

Android FTW!!!


----------



## first_droid (Mar 28, 2011)

*xtrSense 5*

Running that now.


----------



## Hampteezy (Mar 28, 2011)

peacekeeper05 said:


> im using android. makes me feel smart and techie though im not.

Click to collapse




Nice. I am using android 2.2 with everything 2.3 installed that I can get.


----------



## loonert (Mar 29, 2011)

I like android A LOT but because i am SO loving the feel of wp7 launchers, i cant stop using them. I am so ashamed.......and i am also looking deep into this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1001601

I freakin hope this takes affect though


----------



## dmbtimmyb21 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Droid Does*

*Android 2.3.3* running on D'Inc, _*CMOD 7 RC3*_ Just released!!!  


"If you don't have an iPhone, well then Cheers.  Get an *Android*-based phone."  (playing off those ubiquitously annoying commercials )


----------



## The-Denno (Mar 29, 2011)

i like Android, but im using also WP7 on my HD2


----------



## sashapetrik (Mar 29, 2011)

I am using android 2.2 blay0 0.7 on my legend


----------



## blackroseMD1 (Mar 29, 2011)

EVO 4G running CM7 RC3. 

I like WP7, but not enough to give up on Android. It's easily the best OS out there.


----------



## upcoast (Mar 29, 2011)

Android 2.2.1 cyan 6.1.2 xtremes.
With a **** bunch of add ons and tweeks.
Makes my x10 run 1500s in quad benchmarks.
Its stable. ...dreamin of 2.3.3

Sent from my SE_X10i using my thumbs.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 29, 2011)

Android all the way.


----------



## n00bvn (Mar 29, 2011)

Windows Mobile 6.5
But I'm planning to flash Android.


----------



## wildjohn (Mar 29, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 CM7 on my X8 and it ROCKS!!!!


----------



## ga214 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have HD2, and I tried: 
- Windows 6.5
- Android (miminum 15 build... Also nand and sd)
- Windows 7

WM7 is not bad, but it has few settings opportunity

So I think the best operating system is Android!!


----------



## wifiman2 (Mar 29, 2011)

*android in use over here*

Android..cognition rom 4.3


----------



## aerosmith1 (Mar 29, 2011)

hy i use racht's 2.3.3 rom on my x8


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

Open minded people use open sources to express them selfs, and comunicate on a whole new level through their more and more powerfull handset. With that said, Android has been the only one up to now, to know how to encourage that, and innovation,  through manufacturers like, and not only, HTC, who can apply there own views on that, through their custom UI.
bottom line, you are allowed to choose what fits your needs.
ANDROID ALL THE WAY!!! 

Other details more appropriate for this thread are found in my signature.


----------



## mlococo (Mar 29, 2011)

peacekeeper05 said:


> im using android. makes me feel smart and techie though im not.

Click to collapse



That explains WHY you chose Android!


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

mlococo said:


> That explains WHY you chose Android!

Click to collapse





OMG, i havent had a laugh like that in days.  GOOD ONE!!
)))))))))))


----------



## Xyercyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Android for sure.


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

I use android


----------



## jpeishen (Mar 30, 2011)

I am using Android (Froyo)  awesome OS


----------



## nooneelsesperson (Mar 30, 2011)

i use serendipity rom android


----------



## emilya (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Windows Phone 7...


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 31, 2011)

emilya said:


> I use Windows Phone 7...

Click to collapse



How is it? Does it have potential?


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 31, 2011)

a mix between Windows Mobile 6.5.3 - EnergyROM
Android 2.2.1 but tonight will be andriod 2.3.3 =]


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 31, 2011)

Simon_WM said:


> a mix between Windows Mobile 6.5.3 - EnergyROM
> Android 2.2.1 but tonight will be andriod 2.3.3 =]

Click to collapse



^_^

i love that comment!!!!
if possible, go with cm7 rc4. just got.just brilliant, imho!


----------



## samthewildone (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha, at least your not being sucked into the *IOS4 *department.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 31, 2011)

samthewildone said:


> Haha, at least your not being sucked into the *IOS4 *department.

Click to collapse



ios, for me, is an insult to intelligent individuals...before mod! so, there u go, i said it! comparing my android to it, its not even worth mentioning. yup, ive became a fanboy for android, although fanatism is not something i go with easily,but how can u not become one? u tell me?


----------



## yang.felix (Apr 1, 2011)

Why SB and meego are together, they are different OS


----------



## YanOri (Apr 1, 2011)

android ftw  its just awesome


----------



## Shinebox (Apr 1, 2011)

Android of course


----------



## AirLancer (Apr 1, 2011)

Android.
Its good, but would be great if it werent for Moto...


----------



## vostdev (Apr 1, 2011)

HTC Desire, Android 2.2. I love the sense...


----------



## jifi (Apr 1, 2011)

*Of course*

just Android


----------



## Quantocius (Apr 2, 2011)

Android.  My Epic 4G is running SRF1.1.0/Twilight [email protected]

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## clienthax (Apr 2, 2011)

android cm7


----------



## Hits4Clits (Apr 2, 2011)

Android FTW!


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 2, 2011)

Of course I use Android, what else is there? Lol but just yesterday I made the switch to Mac OSX and I'm loving it. Those computers are definitely worth the price you pay for them.


----------



## syntax::error (Apr 2, 2011)

Android cyanogenmod 7. The best for me up to now.


----------



## klimac (Apr 2, 2011)

I am using android 2.2


----------



## z33dev33l (Apr 2, 2011)

Windows Phone 7... Aah refreshing.


----------



## Joel_RS (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello!

I'm using Android since last March, previously I used Symbian 3rd S60.


----------



## nonextstop (Apr 2, 2011)

Android!


----------



## Zervic119 (Apr 2, 2011)

Android, of course.


----------



## canadariot2312 (Apr 3, 2011)

Depends on the day.

Windows Phone 7.


----------



## nmson (Apr 3, 2011)

Android with phoenix unleashed rom


----------



## chatin_62 (Apr 3, 2011)

Old OS: Windows Mobile

Now : Android


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 3, 2011)

.............................


orb3000 said:


> Please give your vote based on your actual OS on your device and not the one you wish to have or think it´s the best.
> *If you have more than 1 device vote for the one you most frequently use*.

Click to collapse


----------



## wonsanim (Apr 3, 2011)

Windows Mobile for many years,Now Android.


----------



## ChronoT (Apr 3, 2011)

Was using WinMo with Xperia X1 and HTC HD2.
Now flashed Android)


----------



## Chaoticaa (Apr 3, 2011)

Very biased poll. The people who use XDA are mostly Android users, then WM, then WP7.
Look at forum activity, look at what this forum is all about. The poll is simply useless if you ask me.


----------



## focbuster78 (Apr 3, 2011)

As you can see by my sig, I was using winmo scene the Htc Apache days, the evo was my first android device and i really love the os!, Oh yeah i have an iphone 3Gs too


----------



## GuestD2481 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm using android .... Because I like freedom


----------



## jp22382 (Apr 3, 2011)

Been on a Palm Pre for the last 2 years, I absolutely love webOS and the homebrew community around it... but the hardware is so lacking. Palm and HP have dropped the ball too many times.

Switching to Nexus S as soon as it hits Sprint.


----------



## Kangal (Apr 3, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Please give your vote based on your actual OS on your device and not the one you wish to have or think it´s the best.
> If you have more than 1 device vote for the one you most frequently use.

Click to collapse



I use Android.
I've used all the ones listed. My preference goes to Gingerbread-MIUI ROM, the best user interface with ALOT of support.

My other preferance goes as=
MeeGo (but it's been killed), Android, iOS, WebOS, Maemo5, WindowsMobile 6, WindowsPhone7, Symbian, RIM.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Android all day every day, I convert people to Android as well....like an Android's Witness.  

Why? Because I can.  Plus, it's got massive customization.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## evildarknight (Apr 3, 2011)

**

I use android !!!!!


----------



## clarkg (Apr 3, 2011)

My HTC HD2 still has Windows mobile 6.5 on it, but I always run it in Android.


----------



## agent008my (Apr 3, 2011)

used to have WM6.1, then 6.5. now on android 2.2 (Froyo) on a Motorola Milestone 2.


----------



## Jay_R (Apr 3, 2011)

HTC HD2 with Frankinstine Droid 1.2 or Typhoon CM7. Android All day!


----------



## Prady777 (Apr 3, 2011)

Android 2.2.1 on mytouch 3g


----------



## Steinhund (Apr 3, 2011)

Android 2.2 on my HTC Dream, working on 2.3

and still use a Nokia N95 running S60 (amazing battery life)


----------



## HackMimic (Apr 3, 2011)

Love WP7. Development is more fun on the new platform.

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## androidpixar (Apr 3, 2011)

Have gone thru 3 BlackBerry models, the 8300, the 9000 and the 9700. Now on Inspire 4G. Felt like it was time to move onto something more versatile, not to mention powerful and able to handle my demands from it.


----------



## crank07 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Android*

Android


----------



## tophernuts (Apr 3, 2011)

Android!
Rooted too!


----------



## EmDzei (Apr 3, 2011)

Come here from RSS feed and for comments.

I use right now Google Android OS v2.2.1 with Samsung Galaxy S. It is good now and soon comes Gingerbred. Maybe even happier.

But becouse I use Windows 7 x64 on my desktop PC, I have used many many years Windows Live Messenger; and so have my friends. Still no good, less battery hungry and with voice support IM for Android. Skype for Android and Galaxy S is damn good (with voice), but no-one use Skype or are on-line, eh. Support for Office files comes with ThinkOfficeLite and allow only reading mode. It is like a trial program. Audio and video support for codecs are damn good, but Adobe Flash is poor. If you watch a "desktop video" in web page, it is lagging and lisp sync is bad. In linux word: "it works, but in Windows man eyes, it is buggy".

And becouse my desktop computer using I like very very much Internet Explorer 9. I guess I never get pure IE9 for Android, becouse Google and Linux. At short: I need Messenger and IE9 to my Android! I guess most important are those Facebook and Twitter things for many. I hate them. Can't see any idea wathing unknown faces, LOL.


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 3, 2011)

Got my first pda back in 05 (HTC Himalaya). Was a big WM fan since then (going through Blue Angel then Diamond), until Android was made available on the HD2. Since then, I haven't looked back. Tried WP7 for a month or two, but it just cannot compare with the customisability of Android. And the sheer number and range of apps available for Android makes it the best OS by far.


----------



## jlieu (Apr 3, 2011)

Android!!!
based on my samsung galaxy s with android 2.2.1!

Android run faster, customizable, and more apps!!!
Thumbs up!


----------



## DJChameleon (Apr 3, 2011)

*OS Poll*

Running my HD2 with Typhoon 2.91. Downloaded 2.92 today and just haven't taken the time to upgrade. Cyanogen RC4  Love the pure android experience with bonus features. Was WinMo Standard 2003se, WinMo 5.0, 6.0 & 6.5 with NRG Roms for the most part. Loved the power, flexibility and openess of WinMo but saw the writing on the wall that development was lagging when channels I loved stopped being formated for WinMo on Kinoma Play (an excellent $20 investment for it's time). First I dabbled with Android on my SD and got to test drive it until I learned how to accomplish all my routine daily and weekly use situations on Android that I expected from my WinMo experience. Been pure Android since Thanksgiving weekend. No looking back. Titanium Premium and ROM Manager make ROM hopping a dream come true


----------



## CR5N (Apr 3, 2011)

Got a HD2 early last year as thought WP7 would soon be running on it. Android came first so tried on SD and preferred it to WM6.5. I tried WP7 but didn't like it. Android in NAND and haven't gone back (except when I sent my phone for repair!).


----------



## jacktackle (Apr 3, 2011)

Android = best OS until date.
Windows mobile 6.5 = can customize to cool user interface. easy to use.
IOS= fancy usage but too many restrictions which a mobile owner do not like. i own my mobile why shall I use it the way apple want me too? failure!!!
symbian = quick, easy plug n play ------outdated-----
Blackberry = hey, what is your BB id? hi, what is yours?? else nothing!! zero.
Meego = smart! but more towards PDA than for GSM.


----------



## zedklind (Apr 3, 2011)

I have android because I love the community and customization with custom roms and all of the features it has. It is very well rounded for everyone, iOS is too simple and requires a jailbreak to enjoy all of its features. Personally I think atleast half of the people that get an iPhone get it because you can dl free apps and if you couldnt get free apps apple would lose those customers to android. Android doesnt require free apps to get it's user base. I LOVE flashing new roms, I'm addicted and sad that most if not all of the devs have moved onto better phones. I still have a G1 waiting for the next big thing and even though no one makes custom roms for it anymore I still enjoy having ginger yoshi and cant wait for the g2x. Some say its the next big dev phone . 

Forever Flash o' holic.


----------



## jacktackle (Apr 3, 2011)

zedklind said:


> I have android because I love the community and customization with custom roms and all of the features it has. It is very well rounded for everyone, iOS is too simple and requires a jailbreak to enjoy all of its features. Personally I think atleast half of the people that get an iPhone get it because you can dl free apps and if you couldnt get free apps apple would lose those customers to android. Android doesnt require free apps to get it's user base. I LOVE flashing new roms, I'm addicted and sad that most if not all of the devs have moved onto better phones. I still have a G1 waiting for the next big thing and even though no one makes custom roms for it anymore I still enjoy having ginger yoshi and cant wait for the g2x. Some say its the next big dev phone .
> 
> Forever Flash o' holic.

Click to collapse



same here forever flash 'o' holic. but if the dev's jump to superior devices, why not you too? if one is a flash 'o' holic one should own a HD2 its a forever young phone.


----------



## Rolandh (Apr 3, 2011)

My sig sums up my OSs of choice, but seriously loving the android OS as it's more customizable than the rest, plus you can backup your working system before you try out a new ROM so you don't have to re-install everything when you change back to your original ROM.

Roland


----------



## jonny68 (Apr 3, 2011)

Android - doubt ill ever use Windows Mobile again cant see them ever surpassing Android.


----------



## Salv0 (Apr 3, 2011)

Android now and forever!xD


----------



## hsasha (Apr 3, 2011)

Windows sucks, android( linux - open source) forever!!


----------



## ramonhawk (Apr 3, 2011)

switched from a blackberry storm 2 which i can say is a very dependable phone but i felt i was running behind so i switched from that to an HD7 i can say im very happy with Windows Phone 7 easy to use and seems to be a fast OS i know it doesnt have a lot of apps but it has what i need...maps, local search,weather, etc. Besides i love netflix on it. Android is good too had a g1 for a couple of months but im gonna stick with WP7 for now


----------



## HD2_addict (Apr 3, 2011)

Android: (prefered OS .... needless to say)
- The option to sideload.
- You can make it look like anything you want (changing the interface is a cheap way of getting a new phone).

WM:
- Apart from it's interface (in case it doesn't have HTC Sense) it's still a more open, hackable and better system than WP7.

WP7:
- It has a hot looking interface, but it's wearing shackles. Microsoft decides what it looks like and what it can do (or not do).


----------



## Magnumutz (Apr 3, 2011)

Android forever!


----------



## hsasha (Apr 3, 2011)

android will soon replace windows mobile


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 3, 2011)

hsasha said:


> android will soon replace windows mobile

Click to collapse



What do you mean soon?

Android is already the most popular mobile operating system


----------



## danboard (Apr 3, 2011)

Android. I've used windows 6.5, windows phone 7, and iOS as well but they all don't meet my needs for a daily driver.


----------



## DevlanJack (Apr 3, 2011)

Previously a Rhodium WM 6.5, I never got the widget, multi home screen thing so always looking for the OS to do it smarter, in my opinion Win 7 did it smarter especially for a first release OS.  Got the HD7 and the 4.3 screen is made for Win 7, not a perfect phone but very happy with it, flashing/modding/customisation has not even crossed my mind, it is still as is out of the box (came with latest cut & paste version).


----------



## mapester (Apr 3, 2011)

Android - currently with CM7 RC4 on it


----------



## just wannit 2 werk (Apr 3, 2011)

I use Windows Mobile on my HD2. I really need the ability to edit MS Office files, and it does everything I need. 
I am a keen follower of xda, and have just spent a few enjoyable (and some frustrating) hours working out how to get Android onto my device (Darkstone SD method, beautiful work - kudos to Darkstone et al); I wanted to dual boot because while I want to give Android a fair go, I don't want to give up WM.
I'd be interested to read some reasoned responses as to why you prefer Android, because at this early stage it seems much less functional to me, especially syncing Outlook - I look at my HD2 as a link to my PC, and Android's not doing it for me.
Regards to all
SB


----------



## DMD9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Stock 2.2.1 with Voodoo v7 on SGS, haven't enjoyed a phone like this since my old SE P910i, looking forward to Gingerbread when Supercurio gets the soundmod working, couldn't live without it at this stage. Ice Cream Sandwich or whatever they're calling it looks interesting, like the idea of having Google TV in my pocket. Android rocks, love how customisable it is, but it's a shame that the manufacturers and providers feel the need to fragment the best OS we've had to date.


----------



## maxvi8 (Apr 3, 2011)

Android. And I like it!


----------



## hidengach (Apr 3, 2011)

windows 6.5 bill gates 4 ever


----------



## scorpion_s66 (Apr 3, 2011)

I used to be winMo user and also iOS user but since ma N1 I addicted to android , have so much with it


----------



## alexkruyer (Apr 3, 2011)

Windows phone 7 band and Gingerbread on SD use Ginger 99% of time.  Only reason for wp7 is Netflix 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## zaphnafein (Apr 3, 2011)

Android, more specifically, Warm Z TwopointTwo Nightly 3/31


----------



## nickkyboy36 (Apr 3, 2011)

samsung galaxy s with froyo 2.2.1 Hamster Rom

android just works?

i also think it is easier and more fun to use than ios4.


----------



## cbmm (Apr 3, 2011)

youve been blinded by the lite, lol


----------



## blasturd (Apr 3, 2011)

TnT Lite 4.4.0 on gTablet.


----------



## MrUsta (Apr 3, 2011)

HTC Desire with Android v2.3.3 - there is nothing right now that comes even close to Android: tons of apps, customization, devices, manufacturers, developers. It is fun!


----------



## nbock01 (Apr 3, 2011)

Webos to android 2.3... i really like android but miss features of webos. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## 120409 (Apr 3, 2011)

*ANDROID!!!*

i have an android phone, you can do anything with those!!!


----------



## ChristianHR (Apr 3, 2011)

*Android*

I think that most people on XDA uses Android, since it is a open-source system, which allows you to do anything!


----------



## A5J4DX (Apr 3, 2011)

android ftw!!!!


----------



## MoonRaven (Apr 3, 2011)

Android for me, I hate it how windows mobile randomly made my files unreadable up to the point I couldn't even open contacts...


----------



## tpctsu (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a HD2 and i tried Android 2.2 and i loved it, now i have Android 2.3 and i don't change it again to other OS. I love Android because is open, with no restrinctions and with many Apps.


----------



## Joel_RS (Apr 3, 2011)

Last night I updeted my X10 Mini Pro to Android 2.2, the performance has been increased so much.


----------



## milkytron (Apr 3, 2011)

Switched from Windows Mobile to Android in September. Not regretting it at all, I love my Cappy


----------



## jecustoms (Apr 3, 2011)

android
google android


----------



## darkside.droid45 (Apr 3, 2011)

switch between android 2.2.1 and 2.3.3 .. nothing else compares to a droid!


----------



## monkeychef (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm an android guy. I liked using IOS, but there was absolutely no room for customization, and there wasn't any flash. I tried WP7 for a few hours at a store, and I liked the feel, but It was the same feeling, and with no applications.

Android is just pure win.


----------



## dagnus (Apr 3, 2011)

switched to android 1.5 years ago; went from a samsung touch diamond 2 to the captivate. Best choice i ever made! i recently sold the captivate and was once again at decision point. WP7 or android. tried the htc surround for an hour or so and it was great but felt... limited. The widgets and over all feel of the OS reminded me of the iOS. In my opinion its made for the general consumeristic user and thus leaves very little room for customization etc. Android on the other hand, though built around the generic user who might not even know they have an android phone, leaves everything open for customization and offers a strong, and very developed market offering apps for both rooted and non rooted devices... IN THE MARKET (apple wouldnt even think of this!) and after seeing the lack of potential for WP7 (in my opinion) i stuck with android. Best decision ever.. Again. I got the HTC inspire


----------



## reinspired (Apr 3, 2011)

HTC HD2 Android 2.3.3 the Ultimate Droid 3.2.0 is awesome. Never will give it up for anything else .  FTW Android.


----------



## george rivera (Apr 3, 2011)

Wp7

Sent from my SGH-i917 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## revolt123 (Apr 3, 2011)

i jumped from symbian os to android!


----------



## itw_turner (Apr 3, 2011)

With my HD2 I realized the wm6.5 was outdated so I put Android on it. I loved it at first but after a few months of flashing and customizing it kinda became a game that got old. When the opportunity to flash wp7 came, I jumped on board. I missed alot from Android at first and thought about switching back but when I picked up a nexus s to play with at the store next to my hd2 with wp7 it seemed awful. I am totally hooked on wp7 but I need the following to make me happy. WiFi tethering, swype, better GPS


----------



## F_R_I_T_Z (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, after  15 years of windows mobile, exact the same, not changing.  come apple. and then Android. and what?
O course i dislike windows.
If Apple don't come on. We will still using the same ugly mobile windows interface and year after year just doing us buy a new device. like the schizophrenic of nokias ones.
Of course. Apple and Android, will kick wimo ass.more and more. Nokia do the worst thing in life doing the deal with microsoft. They speak will fight the mid-end devices like andoid. We know wimo is a ****. bu when they start to build mid end devices wit a crap os, do fight what they call mid-end android phones. MS wil expend Billions for years to sustain this. And we know what happens when MS decide to Leave a partnership. Te other side always are DEAD.


----------



## davewuvswaffles (Apr 3, 2011)

F_R_I_T_Z said:


> Well, after  15 years of windows mobile

Click to collapse



Oh fifteen years? Really?

Weird, because I could have sworn Windows Mobile came out in 2000.

Edit: My bad, didn't realize it WAS 2015. Sorry about that.


----------



## Pedro G (Apr 4, 2011)

my phone came with windows mobile 6.5 

but i been using android on it. i most likely would buy an Android the next time i buy a phone.


----------



## quail (Apr 4, 2011)

*Android, specifically OxygeN 2.0.3*

Android, specifically OxygeN 2.0.3


----------



## OMGSX (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in love with MIUI android.


----------



## slsSpeC (Apr 4, 2011)

Android - CM7.


----------



## phoellix (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing says I'm free like Android. First and phone i bought and I need not to look further!


----------



## sprinttouch666 (Apr 4, 2011)

I currently have winmo, but will be switching to Android when the evo3d comes out this summer


----------



## wififae (Apr 4, 2011)

android,because it is open source.


----------



## customlows (Apr 4, 2011)

CM7 R3

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## x.iso (Apr 4, 2011)

android seems to be nice, but I decided to switch from WM6 to WP7 for many reasons. and I absolutely don't regret it.


----------



## Andrewsc1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Samsung Captivate Apex 5.2 Froyo 2.2.1 JS8 based.


----------



## bcegielski (Apr 4, 2011)

I am currently on android using bonsai4all rom and i must say its the most stable i have used to date.


----------



## xavier7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Android yo.
Nexus One!


----------



## Peden (Apr 4, 2011)

Android for FTW! Have been using iOS many times but I always went back to Android. Android is a much more developing software (thx to xda-devs) while iOS never get some real changes. Of course you can jailbreak the iPhone but it's still not as "fun" as hacking Android. That's just my opinion


----------



## foreverinpanama (Apr 4, 2011)

*What OS do I use*

Preferred**Android 2.2 rooted on Droid 2 Global as of march 2011

Switched from HTC Touch Pro 2 Windows Mobile 6.5.x, Energy ROMS

And before that HTC Touch Pro stock


----------



## Nemesis2k9 (Apr 4, 2011)

Windows Mobile Energy GTX Rom on my HD2 and loving it!


----------



## zenida (Apr 4, 2011)

I would use Android on my HD2 with Windows Phone 7 also but I'm waiting for sense on WP7 because I don't like its GUI and I'm waiting for a stable and faster gingerbread on Nand


----------



## festa20 (Apr 4, 2011)

Android through and through

Currently running miui 

Sent from my X10i TripNMiUI using XDA Premium App


----------



## dnhrmnsyh (Apr 4, 2011)

android best, i think.
customize in every ways


----------



## TheOtis (Apr 4, 2011)

Android 

Huge fan. Got my first Android phone when the MyTouch 3G launched. Ran Cyanogen Mod through out the time I had my phone. Got a Vibrant in December, ran the Nero series from Team Whiskey then Bionix-V 1.3.1. Moved onto Smooth Vanilla V 2.0 to try something different last night, still testing and playing. Looking forward to a stable 2.3 ROM, hopefully from Team Whiskey!


----------



## xcen_xda (Apr 4, 2011)

Using Android on HD2... But I still like prefer WM6.5 is many ways, just that it doesn't have enough apps to go by.


----------



## Trebol02 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use android and it is certainly the best operating system (for cel.) and used that in my life.


----------



## Trebol02 (Apr 4, 2011)

excuse me for my English, I am not very good to say


----------



## okie03 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a HD2. I switch the OS to Android and i never went back.


----------



## tronofthedead (Apr 5, 2011)

Android FTW


----------



## ngarcesp (Apr 5, 2011)

android 4 life here


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2011)

*WM!!!!!!!!!!!*

Despite I am on Android now I come from the father of all OS´s The respected Windows Mobile!
I feel so happy to see that it is taking the 2nd place!!

Come on WM!!!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Despite I am on Android now I come from the father of all OS´s The respected Windows Mobile!
> I feel so happy to see that it is taking the 2nd place!!
> 
> Come on WM!!!

Click to collapse



^_^  .............................


----------



## marianajimenez (Apr 5, 2011)

So far, I consider Android the best OS, specially for people who wants to get nice app but dont want to mess up with sysmtem problems 

I highly recomend it to people who havent tried it


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bienvenida to the forums Mar!

Nice to see ya around


----------



## spiderx_mm (Apr 5, 2011)

Double Android 

see my signature


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

que vengan mas, pues. no sere yo paysa, pero vivo entre ellos, y nos respetamos como si fueramos.
horita si que me da un tremende gusto estar aca, entre ustedes....
que bien!
^_^


----------



## bdotr (Apr 5, 2011)

webOS onto WP7 now! Loving it but sorely missing a slew of features from webOS which hopefully gets addressed in Mango!


----------



## Silvrb6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Android all the way! idk why but I just never liked Windows based phones, or the iPhone, but I do enjoy my iTouch


----------



## dajv1988 (Apr 5, 2011)

I using gingervillan 1.8 on my desire its best for me by time

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## corteliys (Apr 5, 2011)

i love android.


----------



## ephraim87 (Apr 5, 2011)

I prefer Android over IOS any day. My sister has it and its boring as hell, can't do much with it.


----------



## RemNet (Apr 5, 2011)

Android WOOT!!!

Using CM 6.1.3 on Sony X10.

Love all the people @ XDA who have helped improve this phone.


----------



## poupdujour (Apr 6, 2011)

I switched to Android after using Windows Mobile 6.5 on the HD2 for a good year. WM6.5 brought nothing but frustration and disappointment.


----------



## manpiu23 (Apr 6, 2011)

windows mobile rocks. Energy ROMS. winmo can do what most apps in iOS and android do and just as fast. I used the samsung captivate and I was not impressed so I returned it. But again I am windows diehard.


----------



## Shoujin (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been using a gingerbread SD build for about two months now. Haven't even looked at another os  since...

Sent from my HD2 Gingerbread using Tapatalk


----------



## -=SrgiO=- (Apr 6, 2011)

Android, I'm free!

^^!


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 6, 2011)

Android CM


----------



## jadakiss69 (Apr 6, 2011)

On my Htc Hd2 wm 6.5 and adnroid 2.2.1 sd card version and the android version is much better.


----------



## sneitzel (Apr 6, 2011)

Android, Specifically Liquid Gingerbread 1.52


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Apr 6, 2011)

MikFroyo 4.6 on my EVO 

Sent from my Premium MikEVO...yep McDonald's is jealous


----------



## HiQ123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Android is the best operating system!


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Apr 6, 2011)

HiQ123 said:


> Android is the best operating system!

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Premium MikEVO...yep McDonald's is jealous


----------



## realwest (Apr 6, 2011)

Android on HD2!


----------



## djtar (Apr 6, 2011)

i switched from blackberry to android back in 09

if you don't love android you must have lived under a rock seance 09


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 6, 2011)

djtar said:


> i switched from blackberry to android back in 09
> 
> if you don't love android you must have lived under a rock seance 09

Click to collapse



+1 on that one.
^_^


----------



## baz8080 (Apr 6, 2011)

I went to Android from being a long time user of Nokias, ending with the N95 and the E66.  I think I was drawn to it because it was as good or better than an iphone in my mind and you could get devices here that didn't require an 18 month contract with expensive tariffs.

After a year and a half I'm sticking with it because I love being able to drop into a terminal on it and geek out


----------



## NightHawk877 (Apr 7, 2011)

I run Android. Technically it's Serendipity 6.3. Made my Captivate even better.


----------



## Akaane (Apr 7, 2011)

andorid and stock se sys.


----------



## alexanbj (Apr 7, 2011)

Android. Felt like the natural choice after using Linux for the last 6 years


----------



## firebirdude (Apr 7, 2011)

Seeing as how this is a predominately Android message board, who could be surprised at the results.

XDA designed that way or not, that's what it has turned into.


----------



## panoptica (Apr 7, 2011)

Android here too.


----------



## naw3x (Apr 7, 2011)

I am actually switching between 2.2 (Cyanogenmod6). and 2.3 (Cyanogenmod7).

CM6 is ALOT more stable at the moment.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 7, 2011)

firebirdude said:


> Seeing as how this is a predominately Android message board, who could be surprised at the results.
> 
> XDA designed that way or not, that's what it has turned into.

Click to collapse



Come on, stop trolling! When u go on ios fanboy fanatic sites, it's all glory for ios, but for all the wrong reasons. We here, are into a more practical, productive  and extremely innovative, open source code os
. So, you know, being that THIS IS an android and wp7 enthusiastic community (and not only, actually...look at some of the polls)  what would you expect?...


----------



## Omnichron (Apr 7, 2011)

Android Gingerbread 2.3.3


----------



## tmpchr (Apr 8, 2011)

android2.3.3


----------



## silver_sakura (Apr 8, 2011)

i'm using android


----------



## terrywong (Apr 8, 2011)

Android here too...^^


----------



## iptelesys (Apr 8, 2011)

Switching between 2.2 and 2.3, running a custom kernel for 2.3 now.


----------



## mulkave (Apr 8, 2011)

*Android*

Using Android 2.2.1 by elelinux love the customization level, stability, why android? because its just an amazing mobile OS and the community makes it even better  supporting all developers working so hard to make that happen


----------



## Klockren (Apr 8, 2011)

Using Android LeeDroid


----------



## azmod (Apr 8, 2011)

using samsung Bada 1.2 on wave s8500..i'm alone


----------



## EazyVG (Apr 8, 2011)

Used to have WinMo for past 5+ years or so and then waited till Android matured till Froyo and made final jump to Desire HD from Touch Pro 2 ... all the phones have been HTC made (including the first O2). Now I am complete Linux guy, with Linux distros on my desktop and notebook for well over 8 years


----------



## dead5oul (Apr 8, 2011)

Using Android 2.3 CyanogenMod7  but I want to downgrade to CM6 because annoying little bugs


----------



## claudekenni (Apr 8, 2011)

switching between android CM 2.3 and Modacos 2.2
(most times trying new 2.3 for some days but then something i need doesn work, like the Wireless Hotspot)


----------



## pilot03 (Apr 9, 2011)

iptelesys said:


> Switching between 2.2 and 2.3, running a custom kernel for 2.3 now.

Click to collapse



Going to change to the 2.3 rom soon.


----------



## LondonMpee (Apr 9, 2011)

Kinda funny really, the old o2 XDA's ran Windows Mobile and we end up on this site with a clear lead for Android. Think Google might be leaching Bing!


----------



## wtfree (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm using Gingervillain rom on Android


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 9, 2011)

see, thats what i love about android. it brings together in such a brilliant comunity so many different people from so many different cultures, and all for innovation purposes, and some businessmen only think about their stupid greed!
i can't believe such hypocricy and daring  even exists!

anyway, yeah, cyanogenmod7! its just unbeliveble to me what these dudes can do with android. its like it was made specifically for my glacier! and that screen off/on animation is beyond epic...it's genius, what it is! gotta love it! usted to rock stock dhd sense by gorilla*, that one's awesome too. sense is growing up, and its learning just fine from Google's Android...


----------



## polpettone2 (Apr 9, 2011)

I use  Olivetti (The tablet is an Gtablet with 1 GB ram and 3G) original rom for moment and when will find a a custom rom that wuill unlock all feature ,i will change


----------



## LondonMpee (Apr 9, 2011)

My son just dug out my old SE W950i sitting in the draw and is actively using the phone, The OS on that was UIQ3 based on Symbian, even rare by Symbian standards. It was a pain in the to rear to get as much games or software to run on it when most developed for S60v3 etc.
Talk about backing a horse that fell at the first huddle.


----------



## V0RT3XXX (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been running WM6.5 on my HD2, haven't had too much time to invest into other OSs. Just today, I finally spend many hours learning how to flash and actually flashed it with Typhoon CM7. Still having lots of question after I'm done since it's my first one so dont know if I'm gonna like this or not yet


----------



## Siresmokalot (Apr 10, 2011)

android on htc desire,i hate ios and didn't try win7 on phones yet


----------



## FlyingEagle200 (Apr 10, 2011)

android all the waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JonnieLasVegas (Apr 11, 2011)

Windows Phone 7 on my HD2. Will never use another OS after this!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

But you never now till u give it a shot, right, vortex?
and  JonnieLasVegas, i totally understand why, Microsoft IS A TRUE PIONEER,on every level, no matter who says what!
Let me put it this way, to show you a picture of what all of this is for me, if you guys don't mind:

-android is perfect for my glacier, each for what it stands for
-windows is perfect for my three laptops
-Mac OS is just... beautiful! I used to rock one in school...was not mine per say, cuz it was far from my budget, but i still used to love rocking one, whenever i got the chance ^_^

Not really into tablets,  at the moment, or iOS, very soon!

LINUX is about a different type of mentality... and Andy's Android...is Andy's Android! ^_^


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

On the same chain of thoughts, not into att to much either...but that belongs on a different thread.


----------



## AssassinX (Apr 11, 2011)

I flashed boyppc's gingerbread on my HD2, so much better then windows 6.5.


----------



## w7nt3rmut3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Using Criskelo ROM V27 witch CF-ROOT 3.0

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## alexandru.j91 (Apr 11, 2011)

hello i am using android because i think this operating sistem is more stable than the rest


----------



## matt.blackwood (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm using Android 2.2 for Xperia X8


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

w7nt3rmut3 said:


> Using Criskelo ROM V27 witch CF-ROOT 3.0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You got some signature...love it!


----------



## matt.blackwood (Apr 11, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> You got some signature...love it!

Click to collapse



I agree


----------



## skot85 (Apr 12, 2011)

Using GSB cyanogenmod on my old eris


----------



## egorgoblin (Apr 12, 2011)

Only android, cmon guys,,


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 12, 2011)

...........


----------



## gilles.guillotin (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm currently using :

 - Oxygen 2.0.3 on my HTC Desire
 - Cyanogen 7.0.0 on my Follio 100


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Apr 12, 2011)

I am using Android now.. but i have used IOS .. this forum is mostly for androids and wm.. that is the reason these 2 are on top.. as far as Android yeh it is the best ri8 now.


----------



## v553 (Apr 12, 2011)

Using Android now


----------



## s0larus (Apr 12, 2011)

Android because of all the people working on the custom roms  <3 it


----------



## clandestinique (Apr 12, 2011)

i considered switching to ios for about 10 seconds after they announced the verizon iphone, but then... no effing way. android ftw!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.technewsworld.com/story/...on-but-ATT-Merger-May-Chill-Demand-72254.html


----------



## omegafiler (Apr 12, 2011)

EVO 4G, Android 2.3.3, CM7 "Final."


----------



## eddygonzalez (Apr 13, 2011)

Android and windows 7 I switch every once and a while.


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 13, 2011)

Signature says all...


----------



## tonksy18 (Apr 13, 2011)

Used to be an IOS fan but got converted to android when the nexus one got released.


----------



## TMinh (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm using Android 2.2.1 NAND on my HTC Touch Dual


----------



## mennekee (Apr 13, 2011)

*Amazing*

Android Rocks!!


----------



## Nizzay! (Apr 13, 2011)

Using Android (NS Collab) on my Nexus S.  But I'm thinking off switching to Windows 7 due to its slick UI. Wish I could dual boot Android & Windows 7 on the Nexus.


----------



## quzo (Apr 13, 2011)

ios on iphone and froyo on defy , but im wait for fully working cm7 on defy


----------



## smokeybandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Android, though looking forward to testing out Gingerbread on my gTablet


----------



## Krzysiek84 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm using Android but i hope that Intel soon show MeeGo, and phone with 32nm Atom  if not i will stay with Android


----------



## wotdsm (Apr 13, 2011)

Android 2.2! Hopefully Android 2.3.3 tonight!!! w00t!


----------



## subasteve (Apr 14, 2011)

First phone I ever owned was the Android G1 and now I have the Epic 4g. Will always be for Android because I am a developer and I love open source.


----------



## coled91 (Apr 14, 2011)

android 2.3


----------



## Shadownn (Apr 14, 2011)

I am using Android NAND boot  in my Htc touch pro 2


----------



## reflexEagle (Apr 14, 2011)

Android 2.2 Froyo running on my Desire,soon switching to Cyanogen Mod 7


----------



## gaarapt (Apr 14, 2011)

Froyo, custom rom, Galaxy GT5801


----------



## Hexbug (Apr 14, 2011)

Using Android 2.2.1 Froyo on phone, 2.1 Eclair on older tablet, & also Honeycomb 3.0 on new Xoom tablet.


----------



## marlonmelieste (Apr 14, 2011)

*android*

personally i own an ipod touch 4g and a android G1 with chromatic 4.5 rom installed


----------



## customlows (Apr 14, 2011)

CM7 r2 on my Evo

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## voron00 (Apr 15, 2011)

android 4ever ;D


----------



## traderjean (Apr 15, 2011)

ashad said:


> iOS for now but think of buying an Android phone.

Click to collapse



You wont regret it !!!! It gives you Super Geek Powers


----------



## CptAJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Windows Mobile here. Sure wish it was android though!


----------



## shantur (Apr 15, 2011)

Android on Htc Hero 
CM7 or Sense 2.1 with GingerBread 2.3.3


----------



## zswnews339 (Apr 15, 2011)

excellent work you have been done. you are nice. keep it up.i like it very much.


----------



## iamauser (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got iOS, but the jump to Android looks tempting.


----------



## cbguitarschool (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been developing my first app on both platforms (iOS and Android) and I have to say my app looks better on iOS...the native text is renders more clearly and the ability to develop for an operating system with only two screen sizes (old school iPhone 3GS or iPhone 4) makes things really easy. 

That being said, what's my operating system of choice?  

ANDROID!!!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 16, 2011)

cbguitarschool said:


> I've been developing my first app on both platforms (iOS and Android) and I have to say my app looks better on iOS...the native text is renders more clearly and the ability to develop for an operating system with only two screen sizes (old school iPhone 3GS or iPhone 4) makes things really easy.
> 
> That being said, what's my operating system of choice?
> 
> ANDROID!!!

Click to collapse



man, you're awesome !!! very well put !


----------



## mihaicp (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm using Omnia 2, wm 6.5.3....Soon I'll change to Android(Samsung Galaxy S II)


----------



## zerodesigner (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm using Floyo 0.15 on my Xperia X8


----------



## ZombieOverlord (Apr 16, 2011)

I develop for iOS, but my personal stuff is all android


----------



## d883113 (Apr 17, 2011)

i think android is best choise!


----------



## folgoratore (Apr 17, 2011)

i'm using a Desire (amoled obv  ) running the oxygen rom v2.0.3 (gingerbread 2.3.3)... it's fu**ing awesome!


----------



## Uby501 (Apr 17, 2011)

I switched from an old iPhone 3G to a Nexus S 
Android it's really great, especially now with the new Market via web!


----------



## sephirothteo (Apr 17, 2011)

I switched from an iPhone 4 to a Sony Xperia 10 with Android!


----------



## VWVVWWV (Apr 17, 2011)

android


----------



## pakxelaos (Apr 17, 2011)

Switch from IOS (iphone 3GS)---->WP7 (HTC Surround)-----> Android as now with HTC Inspire 4G


----------



## Kr1sk0_a (Apr 17, 2011)

I love WP7 it's fast it's simple but the battery problem is driving me crazy


----------



## duy817 (Apr 17, 2011)

android 2.3.3 miui from LadyBoo


----------



## dawncobra (Apr 17, 2011)

android 2.3 !


----------



## Toshir0 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm using Android (2.2.2, waiting for stable 2.3) !
Coming from a very *low *low low range device (Galaxy Spica) to an Optimus One (still low, but much more better )


----------



## kenstyle (Apr 17, 2011)

Android, all day son.


----------



## samicemalone (Apr 18, 2011)

Android, LeeDroid 3.0.2 GB!


----------



## DeKootsj (Apr 18, 2011)

Android of course  2.3


----------



## kLAcK107 (Apr 18, 2011)

android, phiremod 6, nook color

...haven't read a book on it now in a while... too many things to... configure


----------



## Mrc527 (Apr 18, 2011)

Android rulezzz!!


----------



## aditya_r12 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm happy with my cyanogen mod on HTC HD2. For a while I had dual boot with WM7 and Android but the lack of apps I needed was bugging me on WM7 so I finally decided to switch permanently to Android. Maybe in a year or so when the WM7 marketplace is abundant enough I'll switch again as I really liked the fluidity of the UI in WM7


----------



## maxvanni (Apr 18, 2011)

android rules! no way!


----------



## _Claney_ (Apr 18, 2011)

android, best OS owned yet, tho windows phone 7 is smooth when ive tried it


----------



## brian0108 (Apr 18, 2011)

hey guys im new to this forum


----------



## jaileer (Apr 18, 2011)

I use Android, a rooted Gingerbread Rom.  I've played with several over the last month, mostly I've used Cyanogenmod 7, but currently I'm using MIUI.  I love the flexibility, it's like a different phone every day!


----------



## Larkspeed (Apr 18, 2011)

Android

used to have symbian but changed phones and don't regret it one bit


----------



## justFaisal (Apr 18, 2011)

i was using symbian v5, but now i am looking for an android


----------



## gfcpinto (Apr 18, 2011)

Android for a year now and still loving it more and more every day


----------



## Aǀanrocks15 (Apr 19, 2011)

Android ftw


----------



## milox22 (Apr 19, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 (Juwe ROM 4.0) - rocks!


----------



## leasky (Apr 19, 2011)

2.3 but darky crashes on me!


----------



## CodeCruncher (Apr 19, 2011)

Running bog stock Windows Mobile 6


----------



## corteliys (Apr 19, 2011)

Android is the best one for me.


----------



## nanders83 (Apr 19, 2011)

Android Gingerbread works for me


----------



## pahwoon (Apr 19, 2011)

Android 2.3 CM7


----------



## akralston (Apr 19, 2011)

was on an iphone for 2 years but using android on a dell streak now


----------



## justFaisal (Apr 19, 2011)

Android is getting better and better


----------



## datoml (Apr 19, 2011)

I think i got stuck on android. First i thought i buy an android phone to shorten the time to iphone4. Now i think, i wont ever buy an iphone .
lol


----------



## cbrunn2 (Apr 19, 2011)

andriod on the atrix


----------



## jpinky (Apr 19, 2011)

Android, maybe one day depending on what google does to android in the next few years I'll migrate back to something else.

CM7 LordMod krnl


----------



## trenille (Apr 19, 2011)

Android!!!


----------



## ruquie (Apr 20, 2011)

I had just migrate to Android, and i am really happy with it.


----------



## NightHawk877 (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad you like it. My Captivate is my first Android phone and I love it.


----------



## dionaea (Apr 20, 2011)

I use android os 2.2.1 with galaxy ace.


----------



## Hamsn (Apr 20, 2011)

Android, Currently.


----------



## lewish_1974 (Apr 20, 2011)

Android - HTC Desire GSM


----------



## dot1q (Apr 20, 2011)

Used to use Windows Mobile for several years. Then had an iPhone for 2+ years. My recent phone for the past year was the DInc and recently upgraded to the Thunderbolt. Also swapped out my iPad with a Xoom. Never going back. Android <3. Loving the experience.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 20, 2011)

dot1q said:


> Used to use Windows Mobile for several years. Then had an iPhone for 2+ years. My recent phone for the past year was the DInc and recently upgraded to the Thunderbolt. Also swapped out my iPad with a Xoom. Never going back. Android <3. Loving the experience.

Click to collapse



totaly agree with u. android is a true experience ...


----------



## zelenko (Apr 20, 2011)

Android is daddy for all OS


----------



## teradox (Apr 20, 2011)

windows 6.5 but would have androidhttp://media.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## banjolo2 (Apr 21, 2011)

froyo (android 2.2) but cant wait to use a ginger port


----------



## hankcui (Apr 21, 2011)

Android ftw


----------



## Kitteh298 (Apr 21, 2011)

Froyo EC05, undervolted, rooted, genocide 1.0 kernel

From My Samsung Epic Using TapaTalk.


----------



## Kraken T3ch (Apr 21, 2011)

Android 2.3.3


----------



## geek7899 (Apr 21, 2011)

used to be iOS, now Android 2.3, will be Android 2.,3 sooooon


----------



## Bert2662 (Apr 21, 2011)

Android revolution HD beta 4 with Android 2.3.2, marvellous Rom!

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## bcmobile (Apr 21, 2011)

*Just sayin*

Not rubbing it in or anything, but.....

<----------------<<


----------



## 96edwy (Apr 21, 2011)

haha what a win for android, iOS users x18 lmao

i have a HD2 and run MIUI which is basically android


----------



## anodize (Apr 21, 2011)

Gingerbread 2.3.3 with my rooted Inspire 4G~~


----------



## nae36 (Apr 21, 2011)

Myn warm 2.2 and toast mod kernel on Evo, overclocked 1036 mhz

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## tlerner (Apr 21, 2011)

Had Symbian (ages ago), moved on to WinMo all versions and many cooked rooms, moved to Android (different versions) but have finally arrived home=WP7!

Simple, elegant, live, fast, stable, extremely functional....with NoDo and Mango update it will leave all the rest light years behind....

P.S. To the Android fanboys; use  (yes!, actually use it) WP7 for two weeks or more before bashing it with unsubstantiated criticism


----------



## shysoul64 (Apr 21, 2011)

i knew it
its android!


----------



## Bert2662 (Apr 22, 2011)

Android and wp7

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## zexbig (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow 79,38 android... I know that this is tech forum.. but android is really above my expectations...


----------



## Ceewis (Apr 22, 2011)

Any1 using gingervillain rom? i'm currently using gingervillain rom 1.5 i want to udpate it to 2.0, what do i have to do? i boot it into recovery, nandroid backup, wipe all data, then install file from zip card.. after its done it still say version as gingervillain 1.5 instead of gingervillain 2.0, help!! what did i do wrong?


----------



## seany789 (Apr 22, 2011)

android 2.2


----------



## horszone (Apr 22, 2011)

android very easy and fast


----------



## jdm232323 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm using Android OS... Its the best.


----------



## Shum97 (Apr 22, 2011)

Android...


----------



## Erxk (Apr 23, 2011)

I didn't even know xda had forums dedicated to other OSes aside from Android when I signed up.


----------



## enyahs (Apr 23, 2011)

love my new g2x


----------



## Aldeirid (Apr 23, 2011)

Erxk said:


> I didn't even know xda had forums dedicated to other OSes aside from Android when I signed up.

Click to collapse



same here, and ofc Android!


----------



## Vasilakos69 (Apr 23, 2011)

Android!
But at the moment MiniCMPro - Froyo - v4!


----------



## __Tal__ (Apr 23, 2011)

also MiniCMPro - Froyo


----------



## spiral5 (Apr 23, 2011)

Actually I have Gb 2.3.3 XWJVB.
I prefeer android because it´s free development sistem.
See you.


----------



## metalron (Apr 24, 2011)

Android FTW!


----------



## NRGman (Apr 24, 2011)

Android of-course....


----------



## davidc23 (Apr 24, 2011)

Android!  I'm only 15 and I've had 2 phones, both android.  First was Samsung moment, and now I have my HTC Evo. I got into android by accident, I was going to get a blackberry but parents said no then I arrived phone and my Samsung moment was there, took me a couple of minutes to sit down and learn ....best experience of my life!  

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## droidx2011 (Apr 24, 2011)

android rox


----------



## foxtrotftw (Apr 24, 2011)

I use Android 2.3 on an EVO 4G because, well, I love Sprint, but they don't have the iPhone.


----------



## ChaosCao12 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Android!!!*

Android, duh


----------



## Ale5ander (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm using Android OS only.


----------



## Fendulon (Apr 25, 2011)

I use Android 2.3.3 Gingerbread. I'm using Cyanogen Mod 7 N55 with the N39 GPS driver and Tiamat 3.3.8-SBC Kernal. It's working quite well right now, just update to N55 from N54.


----------



## andrewjamesom9 (Apr 25, 2011)

*diet ebook*

I used Android operating system.It is very smart.Thank you.
_________________
Andrew.


----------



## ffdemon (Apr 25, 2011)

Im Lenovo ET600 for WM6.5


----------



## AMBujny (Apr 25, 2011)

android 2.2


----------



## johan81 (Apr 25, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 atm!


----------



## Aspirer04 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am using window mobile too.


----------



## dmayrhofer (Apr 25, 2011)

I´m using Android 2.3.3 Gingerbread


----------



## ivanmark52 (Apr 25, 2011)

Using android 2.3.3 (RCMixHD 5.9.5) on my Htc desire HD


----------



## alka7a (Apr 25, 2011)

For now I am happy with android, but iOS is also good


----------



## darknightz1976 (Apr 25, 2011)

ANDROID!!!!!!


----------



## MentalisT12 (Apr 25, 2011)

android!


----------



## KingKongKajun (Apr 25, 2011)

I had every single iPhone released, but after the same ol' thing, it was time for something new. Running Android and loving it!


----------



## whatisapixel (Apr 26, 2011)

Android.

I'm not the greatest fan of iOS. I did have the iPhone at one point, but I was more interested in the apps which I quite miss!

After using Android, I don't think I can go elsewhere. One thing is for sure, I will never ever touch a Symbian device again after the horrors of the N95 and N97!


----------



## helushune (Apr 26, 2011)

Android.  I'm an iOS convert.


----------



## irishgreen (Apr 26, 2011)

*EVO*

Android!!...is there any other os!! Not in my eyes!!


----------



## partho roy chowdhury (Apr 26, 2011)

I used WinMo 6.5 on my HD2.  Now, after installing & using Android (Rafdroid) on my device, I use it as my OS of choice.  I still have Winmo installed, but I do not use it very much.

Partho.


----------



## gatokichi (Apr 26, 2011)

Android!!!!!!


----------



## vincebay (Apr 26, 2011)

What an idea  Android for sure 

Vincèn


----------



## jaleeln (Apr 26, 2011)

Android the best


----------



## ForLorN SouL (Apr 26, 2011)

android  

more freedom

i've used ios before, but it controls you ! not the opposite


----------



## z3rods (Apr 26, 2011)

I use Android. CyanogenMod all the way.


----------



## habsfan79 (Apr 26, 2011)

Android, Winning


----------



## brad r (Apr 27, 2011)

surprise, surprise.

android


----------



## UberMoogle (Apr 27, 2011)

CM7 for me on my Evo


----------



## avishayil (Apr 27, 2011)

Android = Apple eater ftw :>


----------



## gotcha13 (Apr 27, 2011)

android, tried all others except WP7 but im curious


----------



## mattneri (Apr 27, 2011)

Android 2.2 & iOS 4.3.1


----------



## aseems (Apr 27, 2011)

CM 7.0.1.2
Contemplating and studying dark tremors
Tried but failed to run red star under volt


----------



## lilraul (Apr 27, 2011)

Android GB!


----------



## Scusy (Apr 27, 2011)

using Core Droid 4.5  -GB Android


----------



## herrypalm99 (Apr 28, 2011)

android on my fly touch 3


----------



## HBK123 (Apr 28, 2011)

Android FTW


----------



## milosavitch (Apr 28, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 Costom rom from Free X10 guys, though its still in beta and pretty glitchy


----------



## xploz1on (Apr 28, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S - Android 2.3.3


----------



## niiabbey11 (Apr 28, 2011)

so what exactly do you think i should do?


----------



## Thek80k (Apr 28, 2011)

Android 2.2 Froyo!  I get a lot of crashes though... not kosher.


----------



## phxmark (Apr 28, 2011)

I use CMYLXGOs Desire HD ROM on my HTC HD2.


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Apr 29, 2011)

Android ftw


----------



## chongwj (Apr 29, 2011)

what? Android for sure. This is root forums..


----------



## gabo_10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Android 2.2.1, and im so happy


----------



## madferit1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Android 2.1


----------



## tittaz (Apr 29, 2011)

*android*

Androi, Android, Android


----------



## parabola949 (Apr 29, 2011)

Android - ACS SyndicateROM Frozen 1.1, Twilight Zone Kernel, CWM3.... and loving it. <2% battery drain / hour.


----------



## l_sarra (Apr 29, 2011)

Nexus S with Android 2.3.3


----------



## jhoove09 (Apr 30, 2011)

I like that webOS only has 7. Good operating system. Terrible hardware. I hope HP gets it right this summer. 

I'm using CM7 on my Evo Shift. So.... Android 2.3.3 for my vote.


----------



## catman09 (Apr 30, 2011)

2.3.3 gingerbread gr9 style


----------



## Gesuz (Apr 30, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 Rooted here


----------



## hunterhunny83 (Apr 30, 2011)

*ANDROID*

Is android good to buy or not


----------



## hunterhunny83 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Android 2.3*

is samsung galaxy 3 compatible with android 2.3


----------



## A$h x (Apr 30, 2011)

HTC Wildfire/Buzz running Android 2.3.3 via Cyanogenmod v7.  

It's the dog's bollocks.


----------



## mikzfan (Apr 30, 2011)

I am also using android, but I am not sure why. I feel I had no choice. Or mabye was mistaken I had no choice. Before getting htc evo 4g I had a moto q 9c; and with the moto q I got to be quite familiar with the whatever windows system they had. With evo 4g it seemed I had to start the dance all over again and set up with google.

mikzfan


----------



## bdiami (Apr 30, 2011)

coming from nokia + symban to lg and ANDROID


----------



## perfumedponce (Apr 30, 2011)

samsung galaxy S i-9000: running 2.3.3 (JVK) with Chainfire 3.1 kernel and criskelo version 39.

Android noob, but I was the 1st kid on our street to dismantle a grandstand arcade console.....


----------



## csshawke (Apr 30, 2011)

Android noob. HTC Inspire. Been working iOS.


----------



## Patron253 (Apr 30, 2011)

andrioddd baby


----------



## wirelessF (May 1, 2011)

Symbian^3 on a Nokia N8.  I actually came from iOS and I knew that Symbian will end up dying but I took the risks anyways.  The N8 is an impressive piece of hardware though.

I did play around with android a while back and its an impressive OS.  I've been an AT&T customer for a long time with an ability to upgrade so I'm waiting what AT&T's android phones have to offer.


----------



## Dante_Lv (May 1, 2011)

came from Nokia N78, Using CM7 on my new T-mobile G2 now, perfect!!!


----------



## NerdInTheNW (May 1, 2011)

wrong thread. sorry.


----------



## hunterhunny83 (May 1, 2011)

*Android 2.3*

Answer please want to know is it compatible or not


----------



## jamab (May 1, 2011)

I'm using Android 2.2.2
It's my first Android device.


----------



## scared crooked (May 1, 2011)

Running Android


----------



## panda_CR-X (May 1, 2011)

Andriod for the customization


----------



## skypche (May 2, 2011)

Android (LeeDroid) for me


----------



## jrxau (May 2, 2011)

LeeDroid for me.
Only rooted my phone last weekend.  LeeDroid was my 4th ROM and no looking back...


----------



## Ghostface22 (May 2, 2011)

currently mik's 2.3.4 CM7


----------



## nnikooo (May 2, 2011)

im using windows mobile 6.1 but i think it sucks :/


----------



## mitsosoft (May 2, 2011)

Android all the way...


----------



## hd2playa (May 2, 2011)

htc sense for hd2 but tryna rom at da moment


----------



## Oldmansin (May 2, 2011)

android gingerbread


----------



## geordieboy2011 (May 2, 2011)

i use a x10 with 2.2.1 tripNMiMu yah thanks xda and to trip for his time


----------



## clofan (May 3, 2011)

I'm using MIUI 1.4.29 on my Vibrant.  Loving it!  I can't wait for a stable release though, there are still a few bugs to be worked out.


----------



## killersloth (May 3, 2011)

Android, because I'm awesome like that... duh.


----------



## orb3000 (May 3, 2011)

Using Android too but as a WM long time user I am very happy Windows Mobile is still the second most preferred by XDA´ers.
Above WP7 and the apple s....t


----------



## irwige (May 3, 2011)

android on Desire HD


----------



## tokris (May 3, 2011)

i'm using android for now.. it's kinda sexy i think..


----------



## irwige (May 3, 2011)

to clarify, i flick between Revolution 3.x and LeeDroid on the desire HD. update ROM once a day generally since back when i had a hero.


----------



## technohowl (May 3, 2011)

android...


----------



## il_pasqui (May 3, 2011)

absolutely android !!

used symbian until 6 months ago....it was a bad, BAD choice.....


----------



## ll_don_ll (May 3, 2011)

I like Android. Currently using 2.3.3 MIUI. Awesome.......


----------



## iAaronHD (May 3, 2011)

Started out with Windows Mobile and then made my way to Android and then WebOS and then RIM and now I'm back to Android, I love it. Going to try Windows Phone 7 one of these days.


----------



## Magikq (May 3, 2011)

Android 2.3.3


----------



## mb706 (May 3, 2011)

2.2.2! Waiting for Gingerbread


----------



## tosmaniac (May 3, 2011)

Gingervilain gb 2.3.4

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## awersF (May 3, 2011)

have owned my first android phone for a month or two now, and i'm loving it.


----------



## narcoleptic85 (May 4, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 .


----------



## king kratos (May 4, 2011)

Android all the way! Stock vanilla Android, CyanogenMod Android, Ultimate Droid Android, Droid Concepts Android, Simply Stunning Android, Project Elite Android, and Bugless Beast Android are all of the variations of Android that I use. 

I'm on Droid Concepts Froyo since all the other Devs have ceased development on Froyo and instead are concentrating on Gingerbread. GB is way too RAM intensive for my OG Droid!

Kratos


----------



## clemsonF4i (May 4, 2011)

*Atrix*

Got my Atrix recently.  Love it so far


----------



## adrianandujar (May 4, 2011)

Thx  I appreciate the help


----------



## maledyris (May 4, 2011)

This is kind of a weird post... I mean, it's XDA, of course just about everyone is using Android here, right? I can't imagine too many people who just bought an iPhone 4 would want to be hanging around an Android forum 
A better vote would have been what ROM or what version of Android maybe...?


----------



## gilles.guillotin (May 4, 2011)

Cyanogen 7.1.0 on my Folio 100. Thanks to DerArtem great work !

XDA community rules.


----------



## DJRedLine (May 4, 2011)

Gone from WM6.5 to Maemo (dual boot with NITDroid) and now running WP7


----------



## ayan2403 (May 4, 2011)

*Android 4 Ever!!!!!!*

CyanogenMod 7.0.2


----------



## mx371 (May 4, 2011)

Android 2.3 OG Droid


----------



## smallesmets (May 4, 2011)

Leedroid v3.0.5 on Desire


----------



## chaoswyrm (May 4, 2011)

Wow, looking at that poll, Android seems to be pretty popular in these parts, lol.


----------



## chm0dvii (May 4, 2011)

I use Android and love it! I am a die hard Linux fan and use it everyday in the real world at work!


----------



## klaverand (May 4, 2011)

Using Android 2.3.3 HiApk, and my next phone should definitely be with android too.


----------



## alienolas (May 4, 2011)

Get a load of android


----------



## bethemaster (May 4, 2011)

I use winmo 6.1 on touch diamond...n it's starting to show some random behaviour....well it's time to upgrade to a new room


----------



## a.wehrle (May 4, 2011)

I use Android Revolution HD from Mike and it's realy the best phone I ever had.


----------



## Stephen_R (May 4, 2011)

*AmeriCanAndroid*

Android- specifically AmeriCanAndroid for HD2, super build! Recommend it to all HD2 users.


----------



## laurorual (May 5, 2011)

i used to use iOS but now i'm using android with CM7 on my defy! so awesome!


----------



## phlashlite (May 5, 2011)

I'm running Windows Mobile on a TMOUS HTC HD2. Researching Android SD boot here on XDA. Still quite a ways from going for it because I don't want to hurt my beloved HD2 but really need to consider having dual boot capability because, let's face it, as far as app development, WinMo 6.5 is generally toast. I'm using BsB Tweaks, Co0kie's Home Tab 2.0 & CHTEditor 2.0.0.0 which rock my HD2.
But there are apps that I really would like to use and would need Android (or Windows Phone 7) for that.


----------



## uteehunt (May 5, 2011)

Android, running the pre-alpha CM7 on my tbolt.  First ever smartphone too, lovin what CM7 does for it.


----------



## herandy (May 5, 2011)

I've got a Samsung Wave with Bada on it.


----------



## matispidi (May 5, 2011)

Dream - Android 2.3.3
Desire - Android 2.3.3 and sense 3.0


----------



## ShebamRSA (May 5, 2011)

I have uses Nokia phones exclusively since I got my first phone back in the day, and never was I ever content with what the phone provided.. 

Until I found Android.. I love its extensibility and modability.. Totally amazing


----------



## JKIceman (May 5, 2011)

I use Android (CM7 for p990)


----------



## olive127 (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am running Elelinux 2.1 on my Hero and it's the best ROM I've ever tested yet


----------



## [omega] (May 5, 2011)

android 2.2


----------



## dohcdragon (May 5, 2011)

Wow, kinda surprised android is so high up there. i guess it makes sense. its what i use. lol


----------



## scandiun (May 5, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 on Nexus S


----------



## harun_miah (May 5, 2011)

android 2.2 at the moment, hopefully 2.3 really soon


----------



## soopasteevee (May 5, 2011)

android 2.3.3


----------



## AiZ_04 (May 5, 2011)

HAHAH Android FTW!


----------



## craigboro (May 5, 2011)

i now have android i like it much more than ios a lot more freedom


----------



## AwesomeTurtle (May 5, 2011)

Android 2.2 (Megatron ROM)


----------



## krill78 (May 5, 2011)

hi all, i've actually been visiting these pages (specifically the android development ones) quite a lot of over the last month or so, and last night, i took the plunge, and made a goldcard, rooted my dhd, got radio s-off, eng-off, and flashed Lee's newest rom, kernel, and radio (all thanks to various guides on this site).
then, just as i wanted to express my thanks to Lee for his amazing work - i find i can't post in his threads because i have less than 10 posts .  so, forgive this explanation, but if you come across some pointless posts in my next 9 - hopefully you will understand.  cheers!


----------



## bytemuncher (May 6, 2011)

Okay, so I guess I'd be a fool to buy anything but android for my first smartphone.


----------



## NnihcD (May 6, 2011)

I was a hardcore Windows Mobile fan.  Love the way WinMo synced with my Outlook contacts and calender.  But MicroSoft can't seem to keep pace with Android and even though they're trying with Windows Phone 7 it's a whole lot too late.

ANDROID is a better mobile experience!!!!


----------



## sergmeister (May 6, 2011)

Android, First and only smartphone software ive used and have loved it since the start


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

im using whatever is posted on the poll besides meego/symbian, wp7, and webos.


----------



## Crotha (May 6, 2011)

Android
the one and only for me


----------



## nutty6 (May 6, 2011)

I use Android cheeeeee 


 \         oo
  \____|\mm
  //_//\ \ _\
 /K-9/  \/_ /
/___/_____\
-----------


----------



## SoraX64 (May 6, 2011)

Android 2.3.4. ;D


----------



## Jotokun (May 6, 2011)

Android. If it ran on better hardware, I'd love to try webOS. I've tried iOS and it just isnt for me, and while WinPhone 7 looks awesome I cant help but remember WinMo 6 which I couldnt stand.


----------



## puk3n (May 7, 2011)

android...first smartphone, i installed android in vmware to my sony laptop! i so want to get out from under the microsuck umbrella


----------



## cxyrus (May 7, 2011)

Definitely Android

Using SGS I9000


----------



## janreiviardo (May 7, 2011)

Android and Maemo!

Using N900 and X8 atm. But when S II comes out here in the Phil. Im definitely getting that one.


----------



## BigBadBuddy (May 7, 2011)

I use CM-7.0.3.1 and love it!


----------



## VenyoZ (May 7, 2011)

I'm currently using WM 6.5, thinking of getting Android which I had before. it's sort of taking over in the markets nowadays.


----------



## IIIV (May 8, 2011)

Just bought a Dell Streak with Android 2.2.2 and was able to root easily.


----------



## gabuz (May 8, 2011)

I'm using Android and waiting Gingerbread to land on mt phone.


----------



## jeanclaudevandamme (May 8, 2011)

currently android on my new samsung and symbian on my soon to be RIP nokia


----------



## lamstevie (May 8, 2011)

i dont have any atm.. stuck at htc loading screen while flashing magldrr...


----------



## anoniemouse (May 8, 2011)

Android based custom rom on my rooted desire.


----------



## gmadez (May 8, 2011)

I use android
// this message is nonsense 4/8. I need to get "search in thread".


----------



## MobilNerd (May 8, 2011)

Android ofc


----------



## UK Android Centre (May 8, 2011)

Android of course!! for all of our phones!!


----------



## tetronic (May 8, 2011)

Gingerbread 2.3.3


----------



## Avoid88 (May 8, 2011)

Using Android 2.3.3 (Android Revolution HD)


----------



## Hockeypuck55 (May 8, 2011)

Android over here. Came from BlackBerry.


----------



## ehartqu1 (May 9, 2011)

Android GR-12


----------



## apsol (May 9, 2011)

I use Froyo 2.2.


----------



## jennqtf4 (May 9, 2011)

gingerbread 2.3.3!


----------



## phatguy88 (May 9, 2011)

froyo. yet to try gingerbread


----------



## Z80-Man (May 9, 2011)

Windows Mobile forever, because you're really free to tweak everything, you can make you own apps, freely share with others, etc.

But most important is HTC Sense. WM is generally hidden and fogotten, though the excellent and versatile registry is still there to help you do anything you want !

Now Microsoft decided to kill it, what would be my next choice ?

Absolutely no reason to go for WP7 : it's as different from WM6 as Android could be, and it's too limitated. It even doesn't have the only reason that would, maybe, help to choose it : no Office Mobile, no contacts nor appointments synchronization ? So no nothing, actually. Why would you go for a pocket PC actually doing nothing more than a standard phone, costing ten times less ?

Unless Microsoft does something, WP7 is born dead.

So what's else ? Android looks like the only smart choice. I'd say that if nothing changes, it really is.

Now it's said that HTC would develop their own OS... Then, yes, I'm really eager to know more about this one. 

In the meanwhile... What ain't broken you don't have to fix, do you ? I don't care if makers and commercial developpers don't support WM6.5 anymore. I will. XDA members certainly will. It's just perfect for me. I don't need more.


----------



## baozhu (May 9, 2011)

Froyo 2.2, the result of this poll is very obvious, xda is dominated by android users.


----------



## iTurk696 (May 9, 2011)

Android Gingerbread 2.3.3 Darky's v10


----------



## timber4483 (May 9, 2011)

Android is the way forward!


----------



## SwooshMojo (May 9, 2011)

I am using Android


----------



## AndyOnRoids (May 9, 2011)

Currently using Android 2.2


----------



## groove84 (May 10, 2011)

android 2.3.4


----------



## HwyXingFrog (May 10, 2011)

HTC Desire with Cyanogen Mod 7
Viewsonic GTablet with Cyanogen Mod 7

(Broken due to Overheating/Abuse) HTC Touch Pro running Windows Mobile 6.5.x


----------



## viper_one86 (May 10, 2011)

windows mobile 6.5 on HD2 HTC, iam intrested  on androit


----------



## vegeta0181 (May 10, 2011)

android seems ok


----------



## xPeria-kliko (May 10, 2011)

Ik have a X1 with CM7 mod.
Really like the mod, but not everything is fully working...

hope they are fixing it!


----------



## lebaff (May 11, 2011)

Android, Android Revolution HD 5.1.4.


----------



## rafael000 (May 11, 2011)

Android 2.2.1 Gaosp Public Beta 3


----------



## IMT00FIERCE (May 11, 2011)

Android FTW. I need ten posts, sorry for this dumb comment.


----------



## ctito (May 11, 2011)

I have a HTC HD2 and use WM 6.5. It is such nice, but, as all windows desktops, sometimes it bugs a lot, and I need to hit "CRTL+ALT+DEL" on my cellphone.


----------



## genkiz (May 11, 2011)

could not find better way than open-source android


----------



## tomow (May 11, 2011)

Desire running RC Mix A2SD+ Gingersense 2.1+3.0 v20


----------



## h-e-a-v-e-n (May 11, 2011)

i got HTC Legend and i use Android  from *BlaY*0 B 0.8.4 based on stock *HTC FroYo* .. one of the best *ROM* in my opinion..


----------



## GothicFighter (May 11, 2011)

Android

10char


----------



## Crazy991 (May 11, 2011)

Android is dominating.


----------



## kokos_nikos (May 11, 2011)

Android for ever !


----------



## jackgibbs (May 11, 2011)

android, of course


----------



## kristoff125 (May 11, 2011)

Android all the way.

I know this **** is pointless, but I have a problem and cannot post on the forum because I have not posted enough, so let's call this number 1.


----------



## francois.d.dillinger (May 11, 2011)

*Android*

Android 2.3.3 with HTC Sense 2.1 with Sense 3.0 Lockscreen and Camera with 1080 recording and ADW Launcher EX with Honeybomb Thame.


----------



## francois.d.dillinger (May 12, 2011)

*Android*

But Can't wait for Meego port to try it out.


----------



## ruhkh (May 12, 2011)

Samsung Wave  i'm only the 1 who use this


----------



## digvj (May 12, 2011)

Android 2.2 on Xperia X10 Mini pro...


----------



## phishead92 (May 12, 2011)

Android 2.2 
Warm Z


----------



## insanedreamz (May 12, 2011)

Android all the way!!


----------



## seittit (May 12, 2011)

Das BAMF 1.6.3

Switched to CM7 for Thunderbolt, but couldn't get any of the radios to flash for it. I'll try it when it comes to beta.


----------



## infinity85 (May 13, 2011)

Reflex S v2.0.1 Gingerbread 2.3.3 wit some Sense 3.0 elements. Have been using before that iOS and Symbian (may he rest in peace  ).


----------



## Gam3-KiNG (May 13, 2011)

2.2.1 Free X-10 Version


----------



## experiencex70 (May 13, 2011)

Android Kingdom Sense 3.0 rom


----------



## UK Android Centre (May 13, 2011)

I am (cappy) kingdom v 0.2 with sence 3 ROM

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## ZoRoXxL (May 13, 2011)

Android 2.2 on X10 mini pro :X


----------



## xsteven77x (May 13, 2011)

The only one available for the G2, android!


----------



## weekendvillain233 (May 13, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 - Oxygen Rom v2.1.2!


----------



## registr5 (May 14, 2011)

Only Android? forever Android.
iOS and Windows are sorry-as OS.


----------



## mionch (May 14, 2011)

Android - precisely the AmeriCanAndroid GB 2.3.4 by Cope&Warren - don't really imagine getting back to WinMo on my HD2 .


----------



## 2pennies (May 14, 2011)

I have an [email protected] with WinMo 6.5 ...absolutely hated and switched to Froyostone android OS...absolutely love everything about it except for the battery usage and camera issues. Despite all this, I love the OS too much to go back to a fully functional version of WinMo


----------



## boofo (May 15, 2011)

tweaky rom here


----------



## flimsy888 (May 15, 2011)

*Epic 4G*

Android...........Waiting for gingerbread!!!!


----------



## N0RVE (May 15, 2011)

Windows Phone 7. Love it.


----------



## tecjam (May 15, 2011)

android 2.2.2 'Nordic' on the Defy


----------



## clark707 (May 15, 2011)

i love android, imo it is the best and most unique os. ios sucks donkey dong.


----------



## ladule (May 15, 2011)

There was a time I used symbian. Was ok.
Windows mobile I skip after one day of trying...
When I saw Android, it was love at first sight
With modified MDJ's HTC sense ROM I can 'sense' full power of it.

LaD


----------



## iSiktir (May 15, 2011)

Android 2.2 (custom ROM)


----------



## Freak07 (May 15, 2011)

android 2.3.3


----------



## monkeytown (May 15, 2011)

clark707 said:


> i love android, imo it is the best and most unique os. ios sucks donkey dong.

Click to collapse



very unique with looking and controlling the same way on every phone


----------



## kenshinimoura (May 15, 2011)

android powa


----------



## dreadflopp (May 15, 2011)

android 2.3.3


----------



## Azyure (May 15, 2011)

I personally use Android, rooted and running Myn's WarmTwoPointTwo....

Though more and more as of late I find myself wondering what it's like over in iOS land, with all the jailbreaking fun that can be had....


----------



## WildNomad (May 15, 2011)

I'm using a custom Android ROM (InsertCoin CM7 v25) for my HTC Desire. It brings most of the new features of its younger brothers (i.e. Desire HD) and it works even faster than the stock ROM. Recommended!


----------



## dsparris (May 15, 2011)

*Flashed ROM*

Running ClearDroid on an HTC Desire HD/Inspire 4G


----------



## mudkipz (May 16, 2011)

android mikfroyo


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2011)

Android 2.3 

Sent from my Ideos using XDA Premium App


----------



## skumar9988 (May 16, 2011)

CM 7 on blade..
symbian on n8


----------



## DemiNutive (May 16, 2011)

HTC HD7 latest NoDo update stock 
Opimus T rooted universal CM ROM (runs so much better)

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## amonrei (May 16, 2011)

I don't have a long history with mobile phones. N70 > N73 > 5800 > C6-01 > Desire S.


----------



## thetak (May 16, 2011)

Android  2.2 on Samsung Galaxy 3

The best OS I' ve ever had!


----------



## LaLaMakka (May 16, 2011)

Android with ARHD.


----------



## zdjaib (May 16, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 on HTC Desire HD


----------



## ronvohra (May 16, 2011)

I have Symbian S60, Android, Windows Phone 7 and Android devices... Gotta say, the Android's the one I use most, closely followed by the iOS one.


----------



## Eller1987 (May 16, 2011)

My Defy have Android (CyanogenMod 7 Beta 6 (Android 2.3.4)) and
my Sony Ericsson P1i have Symbian OS 9.1 (UIQ 3)


----------



## seittit (May 16, 2011)

android 2.2.3 (HTC Thunderbolt) 

cannot wait until we get Gingerbread!


----------



## tinnef (May 16, 2011)

CHose Android. I have a Desire, so not alot of other options


----------



## TimeSplitterX (May 16, 2011)

its very difficult for me because im using an ipod 4g and the hd2 with android every minute so my favourite os isnt sure but i think i would rather buy an android tablet


----------



## Mo6152 (May 16, 2011)

Android 2.2.1


----------



## Milly7 (May 17, 2011)

I am using an EVO 4G rooted with C7. I would like to spin the Nexus S though.


----------



## wooddale (May 17, 2011)

Android waiting on ginger


----------



## RickNY1971 (May 17, 2011)

Switched from a Palm Pre to an Evo Shift 4G on Sprint, and haven't looked back.. For months, I scorned Android as an OS I didn't like -- based upon my experience playing with the devices in the stores.. Once I got it home, and had it rooted in a day or so, and saw what it was really capable of under a ROM such as CM7, I was very happy...


----------



## Cyanidex00 (May 17, 2011)

Running ClearD's Inspire ROM. Not a lick of problems. 

Android is of course the OS I'll probably end up sticking with.


----------



## pornee (May 17, 2011)

Android meets my needs so am sticking with this one for a while ( Samsung epic 4g )


----------



## dudek564 (May 17, 2011)

use 2 phones one windows 6.5 and android 2.2.3 , android better , faster ...


----------



## pl4sMa (May 17, 2011)

Am also on Android
It seems the lil green bugger are everywhere nowadays ^^


----------



## lilmo22 (May 17, 2011)

83% dats what im talkin about!!


----------



## DKbluefish (May 17, 2011)

Android 2.2


----------



## PoTi_96 (May 17, 2011)

2.3.3 official ^^ but rooted 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dr.Romca (May 17, 2011)

Yeeeessss! Android wins  *2.3.3 GB* on my handset


----------



## LennartvN (May 17, 2011)

I like freedom, android is the only logical choice. I am just waiting for Elelinux to complete his Hero gingerbread build


----------



## zhangzc (May 17, 2011)

My phone type is milestone2,but there are few users...


----------



## Ham3r (May 17, 2011)

WM6.1 is OK, what's wrong with it?


----------



## vooyeq (May 17, 2011)

Android, obligatory rooted. I like its flexibility. Comes at a price, but at the end it's worth it


----------



## TrinaryOuroboros (May 17, 2011)

*2.3.4*

Was working on stock samsung captivate ROM until earlier this year, jumped to Froyo, got annoyed and went right to CM7, then went to kang kernel - loved it, just upgraded to latest CM7 with 2.3.4 now, it's insanely fast.


----------



## lazyb421 (May 17, 2011)

Android 2.2 build KB5 on my Vibrant, at least until I can get CM with working GPS.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## jamm513 (May 17, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 and BlackBerry OS 6.


----------



## mrrubix (May 17, 2011)

Fit's latest CM7 build (Android 2.3.4) plus the Redstar 1152 OC kernel -- it's decent thus far but I may need to calibrate the battery a bit to get the most out of it.


----------



## ced-rick (May 17, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 today and android forever...!!


----------



## oberberg (May 17, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 and Windows Phone 7 NoDo


----------



## shantur (May 17, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 / 2.3.4


----------



## mIRChele (May 17, 2011)

android 2.2.2


----------



## McJosephs (May 18, 2011)

Android. And I am going to upgrade on CM7 in the near future, hehe


----------



## audioph1le (May 18, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 / Slick2X-G V4.1 on LG P990


----------



## ghost.bhoot2k (May 18, 2011)

android 2.3.3 galaxy s


----------



## pFrancisco (May 18, 2011)

CM7 nightly


----------



## YdLeet (May 18, 2011)

Obviously droid


----------



## steven300 (May 18, 2011)

Now a days im using winows 7 mobile


----------



## jamtown85 (May 18, 2011)

I use android on my MyTouch 4g, specifically either CM7 or MIUI.  Trying to get MIUI to work better, but using mostly CM7 until MIUI is ready.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2011)

CM7

Sent from my Gingerman using XDA Premium App


----------



## ninjajukes (May 19, 2011)

Android deffo.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## 4Incredible (May 19, 2011)

My phone and tablet are running Android (2.2) and I do actually own an iPod touch.  Its running whatever the latest version of iOS is, but I honestly haven't even touched that thing in about 3 weeks.


----------



## sad3android (May 19, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 rules.


----------



## SIIII (May 19, 2011)

android is the best, no doubt.


----------



## Frunobulax (May 19, 2011)

Messing around with my first Android, now. Had a Symbian before, though.


----------



## todayist (May 19, 2011)

I don't like look of Android. That's the reason why I develop Android.


----------



## jtguf87 (May 19, 2011)

I've bounced around between Android, WebOS, Maemo, and iOS. Using an iPhone 4 atm, but considering going back to Android when the Galaxy S 2 comes out in the States.


----------



## Kurtis.UK (May 19, 2011)

Android is the best mobile OS that I have used


----------



## LIX666 (May 19, 2011)

android born and raised


----------



## ltaylor23 (May 20, 2011)

ANDROID.......


----------



## ltaylor23 (May 20, 2011)

when i had my e71 i ran symbian


----------



## sidramalik100 (May 20, 2011)

i mostly use windows mobile and i always use their operating system


----------



## georgiajad (May 20, 2011)

Android 2.2


----------



## Zappescu (May 20, 2011)

I have an Android 2.1 for the first time. I always had Nokia cellphones (Symbian) before.


----------



## surviveland (May 20, 2011)

2,381 wow,love android and my dolphin browser.


----------



## SjorsNL (May 20, 2011)

I use the latest Energy Rom on my Blackstone, works like a charm. Recently started using Android, but not problem-free!


----------



## Patrick Nerekop (May 20, 2011)

I went from Android to iOS 4.3.3. Feels a bit weird for now but I'm confident this wil change. First apple, welcome to the darkside


----------



## bibsta (May 20, 2011)

Android 3.1  Xoom!


----------



## rsk2mc (May 20, 2011)

android forever


----------



## Willbuh (May 20, 2011)

Android baby!


----------



## moses992 (May 20, 2011)

Galaxy S i9000 running Android 2.3.3 Debus ROM


----------



## Jack_Cerver (May 20, 2011)

I started with 2.1 android but now im on 2.3.3 android on my DHD


----------



## Richard1510 (May 20, 2011)

Android 2.3.3


----------



## impossible79 (May 21, 2011)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## maichan (May 21, 2011)

Android 2.2


----------



## p10comb (May 21, 2011)

*android 2.2*

i'm using android 2.2 on opad p10 , i found is similar to vega , can i upgrade to android 3.0


----------



## mangohorse (May 21, 2011)

Android of course.


----------



## adam900710 (May 21, 2011)

Now using android on nexus s....
however ,i prefer meego if i can use it on my nexus s....


----------



## Bic01 (May 21, 2011)

android 2.3 very nice


----------



## Matiee (May 21, 2011)

Gingerbread here, HTC Desire.

Used a bit of everything, but in the end Android is the OS that's satisfying me the most; however I'd still like to see more ports of WebOS and MeeGo for our Android phones (sometimes it makes me feel uncomfortable to be stuck to one OS only...  )


----------



## Matiee (May 21, 2011)

BTW: why is it that Symbian and MeeGo are put together in the poll?
I understand they can be both considered as "Nokia OSes", but they really have nothing in common...


----------



## Romee74 (May 21, 2011)

Running DG's latest Cognition 4.4.4 on my Samsung Captivate at least until ATT releases the Attain then I will be running the latest GB OS.

Sent from my cappy running Cognition 4.4.4


----------



## steven300 (May 21, 2011)

I'm have Android operating system on my nokia device.


----------



## CMDeWalt (May 22, 2011)

FroYo on my Captivate. Cognition 4.4.4 as the exact build. xD

I love it.


----------



## Freedomalfa (May 22, 2011)

right now i use android ver 2.3.4


----------



## Evil_Cid (May 22, 2011)

Android now.....and probably forever....


----------



## UK Android Centre (May 22, 2011)

TAMHAN said:


> Had XPERIA X1, now on a Nokia N97 mini because SE refused to repair my X1.

Click to collapse



Do you have insurance?? If do claim it!!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## UK Android Centre (May 22, 2011)

Matiee said:


> BTW: why is it that Symbian and MeeGo are put together in the poll?
> I understand they can be both considered as "Nokia OSes", but they really have nothing in common...

Click to collapse



I have to agree you with on this one


Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## UK Android Centre (May 22, 2011)

dudek564 said:


> use 2 phones one windows 6.5 and android 2.2.3 , android better , faster ...

Click to collapse



You know can install android and your window phone?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## jin1711 (May 22, 2011)

android 2.3.4 )


----------



## mabuhamad (May 22, 2011)

android cyanogen slade cm 6 3.0 xperia mini pro


----------



## francodapalermo (May 22, 2011)

htc tattoo android 2.3.3 cyanomod 7.0 
samsung galaxy ace android 2.2
samsung galaxy s android 2.2.1 darky rom


----------



## kantk20111 (May 22, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 Cyanogen CM7 on my Xperia X10


----------



## mbroch89 (May 22, 2011)

Miui 1.5.13 with Lee's kernel and Tinney(?) Audio fix. Oc'd to 1.5ghz 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Rdany (May 22, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 now but interested in MeeGo

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## eLXR (May 22, 2011)

*android*

I'm using android too. I just installed the latest streakdroid build... i gotta say, i used to love android. But on almost every rom I've tried my phone reboots constantly and is really laggy.... WP7 almost seems worth it after probably days worth of flashing, etc.


----------



## HT_Flyer (May 23, 2011)

Android 2.3


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (May 23, 2011)

G2x 2.2.2 ANDROID STOCK

T-mobil Dash - WINDOWS MOBIL

G1 - ROOTED  CyanogenMod 6 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## awersF (May 23, 2011)

being on an android forum, most people would be running android.
that being said, i'm currently on 2.3.4 optimus one on mik's port of cyanogen


----------



## delusion950 (May 23, 2011)

after iOS am all about Android.


----------



## arcturusx (May 23, 2011)

I think android has a big advantage because you can do with it whatever you want.


----------



## muteman3 (May 23, 2011)

Android is the best OS for now.


----------



## Tik_Tak (May 23, 2011)

android, however never used wph7


----------



## phone_cell (May 23, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 CyanogenMod 7


----------



## michaeljen (May 23, 2011)

AdamG's Oxygen, latest version


----------



## SnAkEz3r0 (May 23, 2011)

Droid CM7 2.3.3


----------



## Saeufer (May 23, 2011)

Android CM7 Nightly

iOS would be nice too, sometimes.


----------



## racer91 (May 23, 2011)

Droid 1 cm7, Droid 2 apex 2.0 beta and soon an HTC incredible with kingdom port 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## greatricky (May 24, 2011)

HTC HD2 : Android Gingerbread 2.3.4 with CyanogenMod 7.1


----------



## omegis (May 24, 2011)

Revolution HD 2.3.3 Based.


----------



## lati90 (May 24, 2011)

android ofc


----------



## oldblue910 (May 24, 2011)

Currently using the bone stock GRH55 (Android 2.3.0) ROM on my Nexus S.


----------



## watt9493 (May 24, 2011)

OMFGB (2.3.3) 

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible


----------



## hakioo (May 24, 2011)

I use Android


----------



## oldblue910 (May 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> OMFGB (2.3.3)
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible

Click to collapse



Best name for a ROM ever.


----------



## Undead46 (May 24, 2011)

I remember Windows Mobile back in the day, never liked it because it just had too much crap I would never use as a teenager.

Now that I'm in college, I love my HTC Evo 4G, Android platform is amazing and works splendidly.

However, I'm always comparing who has the bigger #[email protected] with my brother and his iPhone 4. We both have our ups and downs, but I'm happy with what I got, and he's happy with what he's got.


----------



## technolust109 (May 24, 2011)

*wow...*

shouldnt there be like a forum dedicated to android fully not just a number of operating systems? haha by far android ftw! xD


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

I have Windows Mobile, Java, and Android, but I use Android the most.


----------



## martrzyk (May 25, 2011)

I'm using Android and old Symbian S60v3


----------



## jp2014 (May 25, 2011)

CM7, can't beat it.


----------



## ironjon (May 25, 2011)

Froyo



Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando XDA Premium App


----------



## thegod2012 (May 25, 2011)

Android miui

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## shinkstor (May 25, 2011)

On my android i used Super F, cyanogenmod 6, and super D. On my windows phone its Nodo, and on my iphone 3.2.1


----------



## cozkan (May 25, 2011)

I am using Android Ginger Bread and i like it..


----------



## freudenbauer (May 25, 2011)

*Android < IOS*

Hey,

I had an Iphone and got sick of the fact i had to buy a new phone to get new features, while you guys give us them for free on android phones.

thanks for that.

greetings


----------



## WambuH (May 26, 2011)

Honeysense


----------



## sonrobby (May 26, 2011)

Hi hi, Android go go go


----------



## jianC (May 26, 2011)

Android, my own Gingerbread Sense 2.1 rom on G1


----------



## sonrobby (May 26, 2011)

freudenbauer said:


> Hey,
> 
> I had an Iphone and got sick of the fact i had to buy a new phone to get new features, while you guys give us them for free on android phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why Android < IOS ???? (in your title!)


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 26, 2011)

Android 2.3 Gingerbread


----------



## p3lon (May 26, 2011)

AM USING  stock gingerbread 2.3.4 mix with cyanogenmod.. and loving it.


----------



## nikos523 (May 26, 2011)

adroid 4ever!


----------



## tome74 (May 26, 2011)

I'm using Android via CyanogenMOD (and it seems to be working well!)


----------



## Flowlance (May 26, 2011)

Android Gingerbread on the Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Khiven (May 26, 2011)

Android OS fTw!!!         And years ago, it was symbian!!


----------



## Pharmadz (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Griffrez (May 26, 2011)

Android FTW! =D


----------



## mahversion (May 26, 2011)

im using windows mobile


----------



## alatariell (May 26, 2011)

On my Desire HD i run Andoid with custom ROM: HONEYSENSE HD V1.5 |Sense2.1+3.0|. Absolutely an amazing ROM

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1089019


----------



## westwarrior (May 27, 2011)

i use iphone, totally love the interface for this device


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

I use android


----------



## sambwel (May 27, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S running CM7 nightly #14 + zach's kernel + JL2 modem


----------



## xantaro (May 27, 2011)

Android on my LG OB, and IOS on my Iphone.

But my favourite is Android!


----------



## jassyfr (May 27, 2011)

HTC Verizon 2G, running android.
smart and easy~~


----------



## ccathers (May 27, 2011)

*OS I'm using*

Android...duh....winning!


----------



## actvnj (May 27, 2011)

*Ginger Bread*

I am on 2.1 but surely want to go for 2.3


----------



## mg.degroot (May 27, 2011)

My first smartphone had Android, and I see no reason switch to some other OS (on a tablet or smartphone) in the near or distant future


----------



## DR-EVIL23 (May 27, 2011)

yeah ok!


----------



## X301 (May 27, 2011)

*The one and only android*

I wouldn't use or buy any other phone anymore that does not run android.

With the advent of smartphones, Android is IMHO the best platform and open (more so then any other of the options)

Cheers


----------



## The-Captain (May 27, 2011)

Android, it is the best in, customization, choice, and speed on most devices.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## The-Captain (May 27, 2011)

Yea, it is really simple if that is what you mean. Dosent require any know how.

This was in respons to people talking about how they like the interface on iOS

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## dschneider81 (May 27, 2011)

Android 2.2.1 on the HTC Incredible 2. Waiting patiently for the bootloader to be unlocked.


----------



## okishead (May 27, 2011)

I use Android and would like to try CM7 on my Nexus S


----------



## R4mrod (May 27, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 on a Samsung galaxy 2..........once I got that abortion that they call software (Kies) to work on my x64 win 7 PC


----------



## RMXO (May 27, 2011)

Honeycomb on my Asus TF
Gingerbread on my Samsung SGS2


----------



## [un]necessary (May 27, 2011)

Android 2.1 and gaining knowledge to root

edit: I guess I shouldn't have given up my hope for the HTC Aria update to Froyo months ago. Now running Android 2.2.2


----------



## Gonzo__ (May 27, 2011)

Gingerbread 2.3.2


----------



## =ARV= (May 28, 2011)

I'm using Android, becouse of flexibility in modification


----------



## wattnxt (May 28, 2011)

Android Gingerbread 2.3.3 (CM7.0.3)

Overclocked and scripted, but 2.3.3 has been the best OS for my D1 since it came out.  IMHO.


----------



## PhompAng (May 28, 2011)

HTC Wildfire
Android 2.3.4 (CM7)

Overclock to 748 MHz.


----------



## soheil_julio (May 28, 2011)

android on DHD
wp7 on HD7
but  i vote for ANDROID


----------



## madrojo (May 28, 2011)

Android 2.2!!!


----------



## gxapplications (May 28, 2011)

*Not surprising*

Android is still the leader, just because it's open...


----------



## dmaspocil (May 28, 2011)

android...


----------



## xlnsee82 (May 28, 2011)

android 2.2.2 on the lg 2x


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

as of nw 2.3 and 4.2


----------



## Popolomedia (May 28, 2011)

*Only android*

Only android!!!


----------



## dk206 (May 28, 2011)

Microsoft Windows ME

For newbs who don't know. (Windows Millennium Edition) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## moritd (May 28, 2011)

SEx10i xat cm6froyo


----------



## dmin (May 28, 2011)

I have been using Android for a year. Currently custom rom with Android 2.3.3 + HTC Sense 2.1


----------



## bobbymokie (May 29, 2011)

android 2.3. nothing else compares


----------



## xisque (May 29, 2011)

Android (Cognition 4.4.5)


----------



## thebum2323 (May 29, 2011)

android ftw!!


----------



## Armaturbatyr (May 29, 2011)

Android, but I'm eager to test WP7.


----------



## marcovittori (May 29, 2011)

ANDROID 2,2 on my lg optimus one


----------



## cookie.monster (May 29, 2011)

android rulez


----------



## ne14joe (May 29, 2011)

Android 2.3.3


----------



## cscimmia (May 29, 2011)

Android on my mobile devices, Win 7 on my PCs, no tablet yet.  My office is a Windows shop so I think that if I ever get a tablet I'd like to see a WP7 tablet...  I'm so impressed though, with the community based Android development, that I'm really leaning towards an Android Tablet.  I really feel that it has extended the life of my Dinc for example.  I have had it for over a year now and I'm not even near cringing for the latest greatest gadget, which is very strange for me. LOL

--Josh


----------



## patrickvanos (May 29, 2011)

HTC Desire Z: Android 2.2.1


----------



## dk206 (May 29, 2011)

Dos

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## boyer61 (May 29, 2011)

Gingersense FTW!


----------



## shadowmax (May 30, 2011)

Andriod 2.2.2


----------



## TheNerdymax (May 30, 2011)

*Epic 4G*

I am running the Epic 4G with a leaked version of Gingerbread EE03.


----------



## master-king (May 30, 2011)

Android 4 Life on my LG Gt540 (2.3.3 M4 CM7)


----------



## The Silent Man (May 30, 2011)

Windows Mobile 6.5


----------



## The Silent Man (May 30, 2011)

...and FRX06


----------



## MaxPower84 (May 30, 2011)

Android 2.1 gingerbread theme on my xperia x10 mini pro...


----------



## nikos523 (May 30, 2011)

android and galaxy S!


----------



## xpocho7x (May 30, 2011)

Android !!!!!


----------



## Mark2dp (May 30, 2011)

I am using Android on Nexus S, Android for life!


----------



## Tricky-Design (May 30, 2011)

HTC desire Z - Android 2.2.1.
Samsung Galaxy Europe - Android 2.1.


----------



## codycook (May 31, 2011)

Android all the way  

myTouch 4G with Cyanogenmod Nightly build 86.


----------



## aliveanddead86 (May 31, 2011)

Android!  Gingerbread on my Desire HD


----------



## kamantino (May 31, 2011)

a n d r o i d  on xperia 8


----------



## zisk1 (May 31, 2011)

Android 2.3.3. Gingerbread , Gingereal V5.0


----------



## f000h (May 31, 2011)

HTC Wildfire - Android 2.2


----------



## trewelu (May 31, 2011)

Android 2.2 (FroyoMod) in Motorola milestone.


----------



## jedi2001 (May 31, 2011)

Android / CyanogenMod


----------



## lombas (May 31, 2011)

good choice. Android is always good


----------



## GenghisKhan67 (May 31, 2011)

MIUI 1.5.27 (Gingerbread 2.3.4) on my old but trusty Nexus One.


----------



## Macguyver (May 31, 2011)

Android 2.2 (Evil Fascination) on my Samsung Fascinate


----------



## il buono (May 31, 2011)

android4life! midNIGHT ROM v6.0 Beta 1 on Samsung Epic 4


----------



## apsol (May 31, 2011)

Android 2.2 on HTC Desire.


----------



## marijni12 (May 31, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 on HTC Desire (Gingervillain)


----------



## tjack360 (May 31, 2011)

Android 2.2.1 - Droid X


----------



## xj0nx (May 31, 2011)

android 2.2.1 -*SGS4G*


----------



## 19Interpol (Jun 1, 2011)

Android all the way!


----------



## leo72793 (Jun 1, 2011)

*My device*

Honestly ive used Android, iOS and win phone 7


----------



## yabuki77 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow.... its 2,600	82.10% already... more are into Android in xda...

I am On
HTC DHD
Android GB 2.3.3
ROM - ARHD 5.1.7 

Love Android so much...


----------



## Taekdar (Jun 1, 2011)

Android of course!


----------



## Bluespear (Jun 1, 2011)

Android 

HTC Desire with 2.3.3 ROM


----------



## r1si (Jun 1, 2011)

lg o2x Android 2.3.4 !!!!


----------



## RCOO (Jun 1, 2011)

HTC Hero VillainRom 13 (Android 2.1) / HeroSalsa port (Android 2.3.3)


----------



## xynite (Jun 1, 2011)

Android of course!! and I love testing roms


----------



## palpablo (Jun 1, 2011)

ANDROID  on my Nexus One


----------



## SeriousSheep (Jun 1, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 on SGS!


----------



## dk206 (Jun 1, 2011)

Gingerbread 2.3.3 Galaxy S II
Gingerbread 2.3.3 Galaxy S

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Rhodius77 (Jun 1, 2011)

Of course Android...


----------



## spcking (Jun 1, 2011)

Cyanogen 7

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## HaDeS73 (Jun 1, 2011)

android rules


----------



## Darkangel2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

Android for me


----------



## SlinkS. (Jun 1, 2011)

android offcourse
mine is running on SH 3.5 now , gonna upgrade to 3.6 in a minute


----------



## Bozen1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Switched from a Blackberry to HTC Thunderbolt running Android about a month ago and couldn't be happier.


----------



## themeltingclock (Jun 2, 2011)

Was a Blackberry addict, as was my wife. We both switched to Android (G2 and Defy) and we're both pretty happy. Android has some maturing to do with regards to fragmentation and some weird issues with freezing and such, but for the most part I have no complaints.


----------



## karmakula (Jun 2, 2011)

*Androidy*

I've switched to android five month ago, now I'm in love with this system
and I believe Android will role the world


----------



## EirikrHinnRauthi (Jun 2, 2011)

I currently have: 


HTC HD7 (running Windows 7 NoDo update)
MyTouch Slide running stock 2.2
MyTouch 3G running GingerYoshi 1.2 (Android 2.3.3)
Motorola Cliq running 2.1 (temporarily bricked it, but we'll see if it can get going!)
MyTouch 3G that's been stuck in a boot loop.
Galaxy Tab running 2.3.3


----------



## alaageria (Jun 2, 2011)

yes android ruless


----------



## rabiny (Jun 2, 2011)

*Android for now*

but i like to try meego already

or just use clean linux over N900 like phone


----------



## amxa (Jun 2, 2011)

Android since 3 months and I love it. 
Previously I was a user of Symbian on SE.


----------



## whatevaUsay (Jun 2, 2011)

Android 2.3 on my HD2. AmericanAndroid SD build. Da best.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using my unicorn powers.


----------



## truckmann (Jun 2, 2011)

Just went to android 2.3.3 on my Captivate


----------



## diegast (Jun 2, 2011)

Went from 2.3.2 to 2.3.3 with my SE Xperia Arc... B-) Lovin' it!! (responsive, battery improved, nice updated functions)

Sent from my LT15i using XDA App


----------



## acbalingit (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to shuffle between Android phones and an iPhone 3G, with using the iPhone only because the interface is a total eye candy. With both the Galaxy S and Desire HD updated to Gingerbread (SGS in stock update, DHD with CyanogenMod), I've stayed with using Android!


----------



## Maduin82 (Jun 2, 2011)

Android all they, absolutely love it and don't think I would ever change.


----------



## rschirin (Jun 2, 2011)

andro of course


----------



## hesse21 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm having use Android Gingerbread 2.3.3 still. Waiting for a upgrade. Cheers


----------



## ew1090 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ive experienced alot of these platforms. htc touch with winmo 6.3, then i went to a palm pixi with webos 1.x, and now im using htc evo 4g. windows mobile was pretty awesome, i think it was probably totally different from windows phone7 (dont really like that one), webos was also great but the hardware couldnt keep up with the operating system, i cant wait to see how the webos 2.0 devices (especially the pre 3) perform compared their predecessors, but all in all android has been by far the best.


----------



## C4m3r0n (Jun 2, 2011)

Currently using Android and love it. Also have used a BlackBerry and have an iPod. There are some things that iOS does better such as copy/paste and better integration of virtual keyboard. But overall I think that Android is much better.


----------



## Trolltest (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, the Droid of course  

This poll seems a bit unbalanced ! Was it worth it to ask the members the OS they use ? We all know Android is largely the most used by Xda-Dev members.


----------



## xXVaLiiXx (Jun 2, 2011)

Definitely Android! I think It's Actual the best, and I will not miss it!

I like it just so much..

Regards


----------



## Dogen83 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm impressed WinMo has as many users here as it seems to from this poll... die hard fans who refuse to upgrade?

Poor WebOS. A good OS. Too late, maybe. I wish more people used it!


----------



## talsout3162 (Jun 3, 2011)

Android for life


----------



## neilhonky (Jun 3, 2011)

android. its fun!.


----------



## Patrick V. (Jun 3, 2011)

I use Android!


----------



## kerol_my (Jun 3, 2011)

android with launcher 7 and fede music app. I like android bcoz the su but it cannot beat wp7 ui. So,for developers, I'm begging all of you, please create apps with wp7 looks.

Dreaming to be a developer, while stuck in javascript.

Sent from my SuperPower Android Device


----------



## froce (Jun 3, 2011)

Android!...


----------



## Bacitovish (Jun 3, 2011)

Am using android now. but hate it or love it IOS is the best of the best


----------



## francisco55 (Jun 3, 2011)

I use at the moment, windows mobile because it was the OS that the carrier put, but I don' like at all windows, I prefer Android, I think it's easier and free.


----------



## emiok (Jun 3, 2011)

Android of course.


----------



## getrich (Jun 3, 2011)

Android rulls (2.3.4)


----------



## TigOldBitties (Jun 4, 2011)

Running  stock Android atm.


----------



## AngelosDracul (Jun 4, 2011)

Android alllll the way (2.2 Syndicate Frozen right now)


----------



## rompus (Jun 4, 2011)

Android (Serendipity 7)


----------



## ARDroiduser (Jun 4, 2011)

CM7 Nightlies


----------



## pat7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello  , I'm on Andrid 2.3.
D.H.D,
rom OS: TB-Fusion 1.1.8 by SEO
Roma Radio: 12.28e.60.140f_26.04.02.17_M2_SF
Kernel: Kernel-TB-Lee-V3.1.2-2.6.35.13-30may.zip.

Voting done. Thank you  !


----------



## HyprGeek (Jun 4, 2011)

Android 2.2 on vibrant...dont like updates


----------



## Mr hunt (Jun 4, 2011)

HD2 

andriod


----------



## idlehands (Jun 4, 2011)

WM 6.5 stock rom 
Android 2.3 the nexus rom 

And thinking seriously to test WP7 but really scared I dont want to brake my HD2 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## vodangchidung (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm using it too


----------



## sirkay (Jun 4, 2011)

am using android, miniCM6-1.0.1 to be more specific


----------



## 15jkeee (Jun 4, 2011)

i have used symbian a half year, it was worth half years. Now i use android, and very happy


----------



## maggot5 (Jun 5, 2011)

Android is by far the best operating system for me. I can't live without it


----------



## The-Captain (Jun 5, 2011)

Agree and by very far.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## grosminetiti (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello,
I have android on my HTC Desire Z


----------



## MiAmRA (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a few phones each of them are running different platforms.

Palm Pre - WebOs 1.4.5
LG Optimus 7 - Windows Phone 7
Samsung Wave - bada 1.2
Samsung Galaxy Pro - Android 2.2 (is also my main phone)


----------



## The-Captain (Jun 5, 2011)

Impressive list.

Need a ROM tester? Well, you just found one. Just send me a message, saying that you need a ROM tester.


----------



## Diabl0570 (Jun 5, 2011)

Android 2.3 on my Samsung GT-S5570 thnx to tj_style


----------



## feanarosurion (Jun 5, 2011)

I have Android 2.3.4 on my Nexus S. I've tried Nokia's Maemo, which was a decent experience, but Android gave me the control I needed without the hassle that Maemo often presented.


----------



## powerranger123 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am using android


----------



## powerranger123 (Jun 6, 2011)

AmericanDroid


----------



## Magnux (Jun 6, 2011)

Motorola Defy -> Android stock rom

Nokia 5800 -> Symbian S60v5


----------



## Ballard540 (Jun 6, 2011)

2,699 on Adnroid..... WOW versus competition


----------



## XikkeN (Jun 6, 2011)

Android 2.3 on my EVO


----------



## itang (Jun 6, 2011)

it's android.. 
best OS for mobile phone i think


----------



## rossw (Jun 6, 2011)

another android user..

suprising how high the percentage is on here


----------



## grosminetiti (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello,
I have android on my HTC Desire Z.


----------



## 182038 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm using Gingerbread 2.3.3 (CM7) on X10 mini pro


----------



## Gabriel51 (Jun 7, 2011)

android.. 
Bionix-NextGen-V2


----------



## droidbrady (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there anything besides android?

Captivate running cm7 nightly 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## l4nc3r (Jun 7, 2011)

Android CM7 Nightly #20! Best there is


----------



## kancil168 (Jun 7, 2011)

i m android user, well i guess this forum is dominated by android user


----------



## obiwanbartek (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm with android too  Actually G1 with COS-DS


----------



## mauve08 (Jun 7, 2011)

*android*

android rules


----------



## beanboy89 (Jun 7, 2011)

Android on my G1.


----------



## HearMeWhisper (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm using the HTC HD2 and I dual boot WP7 and Android 2.3.4


----------



## NivStyle (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm using both Android 2.2.1 (PilotX 4.0) on Samsung Galaxy S and Symbian 9.3 on my Nokia E75.


----------



## pro-phecy (Jun 7, 2011)

I use Android 2.3.3 with my HTC Incredible, however I love the CM Rom.


----------



## kshymkiw (Jun 7, 2011)

Android - Gingerbread Currently


----------



## Miles Wolf (Jun 8, 2011)

Android on my Sony Ericsson Xperia Play.


----------



## aPexalpha (Jun 8, 2011)

Android 2.3 with 2.2 kernel Moto Milestone.


----------



## hello247 (Jun 8, 2011)

im using 2.3.4 android on htc desire. cm7 nightlies build


----------



## seamonte (Jun 8, 2011)

My devices are Nexus one  and Samsung Captivate!!
Android~~~~~


----------



## czesiu89 (Jun 8, 2011)

wave with Bada 1.2 (waiting for bada 2.0 or Froyo port)


----------



## Thedigitaljedi (Jun 8, 2011)

Amazing Android


----------



## traxo (Jun 8, 2011)

Android (CM7 RC0) on my DEFY


----------



## oaia (Jun 8, 2011)

android 2.3.4 CM7 the best !!


----------



## Mzrnzr (Jun 8, 2011)

Android is much more customizable than IOS


----------



## dzadzev (Jun 8, 2011)

Android FTW


----------



## Kr1sk0_a (Jun 8, 2011)

now it's android but i'm considering changing it to wp7


----------



## theandre (Jun 8, 2011)

I use Android. But are there phones that offer proper multi boot? HD2 maybe...


----------



## MikesYamahaR6 (Jun 8, 2011)

Using Android 2.3.4 naturally!

Deck 1.2s
2.6.38.7 Savage Zen 2.2.1 - CFS HAVS+
2.15.00.05.02 Radios
w/GPS patch


----------



## defTwitch (Jun 9, 2011)

tb running gb...


----------



## Chill86 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think that I'm using the Android operating system although I kinda wish I had the windows mobile system as I LOVED having all of my microsoft office programs there.


----------



## windehawk (Jun 9, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 Synergy Nightly, just awesome


----------



## kaleckton (Jun 9, 2011)

whoa, alot of androids on here


----------



## dexz (Jun 9, 2011)

Android is the best... I wonder if android OS will be available in the future for PC/Notebook.. That will be cool


----------



## ventrix24 (Jun 9, 2011)

vote for Android and only Android =)


----------



## PrometheanFire (Jun 9, 2011)

Android for me, can't imagine using anything else now


----------



## HurricaneMike (Jun 9, 2011)

Gingerbread Android on a Samsung Galaxy s


----------



## svan71 (Jun 9, 2011)

totally agree


----------



## Nathanation (Jun 9, 2011)

Android is the most customizable, gotta be why its the most popular!


----------



## svan71 (Jun 9, 2011)

open source is the way to go..


----------



## brown71576 (Jun 9, 2011)

WIndows MObile 6.5 Right now


----------



## d4m4g3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm using Android and Symbian. I vote for Android.


----------



## Coffinator (Jun 10, 2011)

Symbian S40 v3 and Android 2.2.1.


----------



## svan71 (Jun 10, 2011)

Cant wait until GB is final...


----------



## caedjar4 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Mobile and Tab*

I've got an iPhone4 for my mobile, but the cost/performance benefit of the iPad is too heavy.  I picked up an android based tablet and its fantastic.  I'm still learning a bit about rooting/ROM upgrades, but I'm working with an Android 3.0 based ROM that I'm enjoying quite a bit.  It is much less restrictive than my iPhone, that is for sure.  It's likely at this point that I'll trade out my phone for an android based one when my contract ends.


----------



## Fire Mars (Jun 10, 2011)

Android on all my devices


----------



## bejahnel (Jun 10, 2011)

Android is the only way to go!!


----------



## TreyXV (Jun 10, 2011)

I've got 2 Android devices (Xoom and a Droid Eris running a GB ROM) and an iPod. There's nothing wrong with iOS, but I like being able to customize things however I want with Android.


----------



## m107 (Jun 10, 2011)

Its obvious, Android


----------



## omarm19 (Jun 10, 2011)

androidddddd


----------



## norge-xda (Jun 11, 2011)

Android for two years on, after so long time with symbian (since Nokia 7650)


----------



## johannes80 (Jun 11, 2011)

Android. Surprising that so few answered iOS though.


----------



## comingup (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the customization and overall control of the Android operating system. Nearly unlimited potential.


----------



## schnarke (Jun 11, 2011)

I have had an iphone, and have for 3 months an xperia x10, and Android is better than iOS.


----------



## comingup (Jun 11, 2011)

johannes80 said:


> Android. Surprising that so few answered iOS though.

Click to collapse



Surprising? iOS is boring, I'm not surprised one bit. I know there are jailbreaks but other than that I don't think there is much else you can do with it.


----------



## comingup (Jun 11, 2011)

schnarke said:


> I have had an iphone, and have for 3 months an xperia x10, and Android is better than iOS.

Click to collapse



Never had one but all my friends did. It used to be cool and I always wanted a touch screen phone but I didn't like the "set in stone" feeling.


----------



## Dblaster (Jun 11, 2011)

windows mobile.......cuz its easy to customize and you can do whatever you like.....


----------



## GuestK0097 (Jun 11, 2011)

Running CM7 on my Galaxy S, but all my friends have iPhones.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## johannes80 (Jun 12, 2011)

offtopicjack said:


> Surprising? iOS is boring, I'm not surprised one bit. I know there are jailbreaks but other than that I don't think there is much else you can do with it.

Click to collapse



The question is not which one is the best, but which one people use. So yes - im still surprised only 36 out of 3390 use it.


----------



## Dininthedrider (Jun 12, 2011)

Thumbs up for android


----------



## klickig (Jun 12, 2011)

android is amazing


----------



## fiekert123 (Jun 12, 2011)

well, i have android 2.3 should have wm 6.5. it doesn't fit the device. i have an hd2. it just is brilliant with android.


----------



## manteez8 (Jun 12, 2011)

Android of course. I'm using Gingerbread 2.3.4 on my SGS.


----------



## Morrigan69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, android really is far most popular. Actually I'm still on Symbian (older phone) but tablet is the one I use most of the time so - Android


----------



## WBMc36 (Jun 13, 2011)

android, version 2.2.1 on the HTC thunderbolt for now, and 2.3.3 on the HTC incredible.


----------



## drewmiranda (Jun 13, 2011)

Serendipity VII anroid 2.3.3
a huge improvement over 2.2


----------



## lightson (Jun 13, 2011)

I use Android & BB OS 

CM7 on my Z71, Stock on my Desire and BB OS 5.0 on my Curve


----------



## bconover93 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cm 6.1.2 (2.2.1) and cm 7 something 2.3.4 on my motorola backflip

Sent from my CM6 Backflip


----------



## -JLL- (Jun 13, 2011)

Criskelo Rom (Android 2.3.4) on SGS.


----------



## skylinestan (Jun 14, 2011)

Currently using Froyobread v012 from doixanh


----------



## islandsaint808 (Jun 14, 2011)

i would like to get the hd7.  I'm getting the thunderbolt tonight!


----------



## king_jabez (Jun 14, 2011)

i'm using andriod to bad it's 2.1 and SE don't give upgrade for my x10 mini pro anymore... bad very bad!


----------



## cool_abhi89 (Jun 14, 2011)

*android!*

hey all i use the 2.3 ginger bread OS on my samsung galaxy S II


----------



## Shortstop4611 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm using android and have been since the first mytouch.

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## Authi (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, I usually have Android ROM (imilka Incredible) in my HD2. It's the best HTC I've bought. I had a Diamond, a Magic, a Hero, and a Desire. 

No other HTC compares with the flexibility of this one. You can use original wm 6.5, Android, and also the new wp 7 (not enough reliable for me)

Bye.


----------



## Bert2662 (Jun 14, 2011)

Definitely Android on desire hd

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## jacobmllr95 (Jun 14, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 (CM7) on LG Optimus 2X is quiet impressive


----------



## jackop87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 with amazing Android Revolution HD


----------



## rtblittlebrown (Jun 14, 2011)

Dualboot cm7 (2.34)  and 2.1 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## shermanshen (Jun 14, 2011)

Was on jailbroken iOS, didn't feel nerdy enough for me.  Now on RCmix3D Android 2.3.3.  I feel this gives me far more "nerd cred."


----------



## tmill17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Droid incredible


----------



## damian5700 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello everybody, I use Android version 2.3.3 Gingerbread on my SGS II.


----------



## Balsta (Jun 14, 2011)

Was using 2.3.4 with a CM7 nightly, but now i switched to a Sense 3.0 (2.3.3) ROM on my HTC Incredible.


----------



## atruepretense (Jun 15, 2011)

I currently am running 2.3 Android. Love it completely. I still do have love for iOS though.


----------



## bobyracer2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Android for life, now using android revolution hd on htc desire hd


----------



## Kurmashev (Jun 15, 2011)

I use Android 2.2.1 on my LG p500, but i think this OS is need to fix at many bugs.


----------



## mute_ (Jun 15, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 (CM 7.0.3 stable) on a Nook Color. Spent most my time so far fixing little quirks that drove me nuts from the get go, but I enjoy doing that and Android is a great O/S for such experiments while at the same time it can be a locked down simple tablet/phone O/S. Best of both worlds.

Also own an iPhone, but its going to be the last Apple product I ever buy because I've grown to despise the company and all the fanbois.


----------



## xombiekz (Jun 15, 2011)

HTC Wildfire (android)
Nokia N85 (symbian)


----------



## eternise (Jun 15, 2011)

android 2.3.3, baby


----------



## mandob99 (Jun 15, 2011)

Android. Htc evo


----------



## filojs (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi people, i use android and i'm very happy with it


----------



## Ovidescu_SGS2 (Jun 15, 2011)

android for me


----------



## jacobmllr95 (Jun 15, 2011)

Android an iOS 5


----------



## emagana02 (Jun 15, 2011)

Android


----------



## MapFriends (Jun 15, 2011)

Android


----------



## NiquiSE (Jun 15, 2011)

Android!  My favorite out of all that I've used.


----------



## dragonfuego (Jun 16, 2011)

Android Gingerbread 2.3.4


----------



## Wessywes24 (Jun 16, 2011)

Android 2.2.1 on Rooted Stock Infuse 4g


----------



## xmarkclx (Jun 16, 2011)

Android 2.2.

I hope LG speed up the upgrade to 2.3 or 2.4 on the optimus 2x.


----------



## chykal (Jun 16, 2011)

*Android*

Android...Is there any competition...really?


----------



## goonzie (Jun 16, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 )))))
Cool


----------



## Nyne9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Android Gingerbread. I really hope Verizon releases it officially soon...


----------



## xmarkclx (Jun 16, 2011)

Android 2.2. I wish LG releases update soon. Optimus 2x.


----------



## Ovidescu_SGS2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 with custom rom and kernel of course


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 16, 2011)

Android here


----------



## solarpenguin (Jun 16, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 CM7 on my Captivate - it rocks!


----------



## kelechi (Jun 16, 2011)

ç≈* çcsascsa


----------



## dakine12 (Jun 16, 2011)

im using liquid light by jermaine. its really different from your typical os.


----------



## Maave (Jun 17, 2011)

Gingerbread. Hurray for devs who maintain my ancient phone!


----------



## gr33kb0i94 (Jun 17, 2011)

I use android


----------



## InfiniteStorm (Jun 17, 2011)

I've used both iOS and Android, both of which have ups and downs. I rather like the android OS better for the fact that it's a bit smoother. I like that variability with the Android vs the iOS.


----------



## Ohmnibus (Jun 17, 2011)

Android Gingerbread on N1


----------



## Fraise (Jun 17, 2011)

Fired my IOS for an Android 2.2.3 for Sure...Revolution HD! Thx


----------



## apfire21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Android the best


----------



## inversergame (Jun 17, 2011)

Android CM7 2.3.3


----------



## PavleSRB (Jun 17, 2011)

Android, it's very user friendly.


----------



## ph09kng (Jun 17, 2011)

MIUI is the best.


----------



## micabyte (Jun 17, 2011)

Android 1.5 on my old HTC Magic. Thought about updating it to CyanogenMod, but it's useful to have an old phone running old OS when you're developing apps that need to be usable across as many OS versions as possible.


----------



## lmmasc (Jun 18, 2011)

android doixanh froyobread v012 on my X8 !


----------



## yourender2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Android MIUI ROM


----------



## taurusclimber (Jun 18, 2011)

Hybrid RLS 1.6


----------



## ZeGuitarist (Jun 18, 2011)

Gingerbread on my HTC Desire. Thank God for XDA and its excellent resources on rooting and custom ROMs.


----------



## demonolithic (Jun 18, 2011)

*Android all the way.*

I love my rooted atrix running gingerblur. this is my first smartphone though so i may be just swept up in all the fun!


----------



## distball (Jun 18, 2011)

LeeDrOid GB with GO Launcher but tbh I'm considering switching to iP5. Why? I'm kinda sick of this droid fragmentation - different systems, different hardware (tegra, pvr, snapdragon etc.) with "exclusives" like games specially for xperia play etc.


----------



## gosualex (Jun 18, 2011)

cyanogen mod on galaxy s!
btw xda is by far the best site concerning mobile development!


----------



## Bmeer (Jun 18, 2011)

AcesMOD007 Android ROM on my HTC Desire, quick, stable and i love the hybrid Sense 3.0 lockscreen and tweaks.


----------



## Dratini (Jun 18, 2011)

Ultimate Droid on both Droid and Evo. Will switch to WM6.1/5 or PalmOS because I can't use the Evo on SERO.


----------



## rmg2 (Jun 18, 2011)

MIUI on Htc Desire, a great rom made by xavierjohn22!!! and WM6.1 on my old pda Loox N520


----------



## XtremerNL (Jun 18, 2011)

I have made a choice for a windows phone, The HTC HD2.

Why ? 

The operating system was known to me
I had a motorola MP 200 and Qtec 9100 and some other windows phone's
I loved that you can adjust it, and install some programs

Now after 1/2 year on windows mobile 6.5 and see the upcoming marked of android i try it.

And.

I Love it. It's the best mobile OS there is.
At the moment i'm using MccMBoxmaX GS V6.6 Gingerbread 2.3.3.
What a operation system.


----------



## Leogansky (Jun 19, 2011)

LG GT540 with custom rom (Greendroid)


----------



## KellMason (Jun 19, 2011)

android GB


----------



## jaddwooka (Jun 19, 2011)

I use ACS Syndicate Frozen Rom v1.1.1 on my Epic!


----------



## spysot (Jun 19, 2011)

Android 2.3.3   Simply Honey baby!!


----------



## dzuva (Jun 19, 2011)

*Desire HD*

I have HTC Desire HD loaded with CoreDroid v. 7


----------



## semiseko (Jun 19, 2011)

Android of course. Freedom ftw.


----------



## bellerophon90 (Jun 19, 2011)

trh1341 said:


> I have the htc inspire 4G rooted runing virtuous unity 1.24.0 an i thing android is the best os i have ever worked with

Click to collapse



I completely agree with you, its amazing!


----------



## joker2wild (Jun 19, 2011)

Running Miui 1.6.17 on the OG Evo 4G

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## IllBill (Jun 19, 2011)

Using Android 2.2 on the G2, want 2.3 tho  working on that..


----------



## monoloco86 (Jun 19, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 running leedroid


----------



## sh7218u (Jun 19, 2011)

Currently on Symbian, but switching to Froyo... or Gingerbread soon!


----------



## mitazo (Jun 19, 2011)

*re*

i'm user of WM6.5 right now, but when i'll be able to download roms, i will install android on my phone


----------



## truskillzz (Jun 20, 2011)

android user here


----------



## omjhd (Jun 20, 2011)

Just switched to Android, 2.2.1 Phoenix Unleashed 8.0
Was on JBed 4.3.2 iOS and might go back when 5 comes out


----------



## yweising (Jun 20, 2011)

no doubt, the majority members of xda are android users, included me.


----------



## hunainkhatri (Jun 20, 2011)

Android 2.3.3, HTC Sense 3.0


----------



## Mojowaex (Jun 20, 2011)

Atm I use ARHD 5.1.10 with Sense, works really good


----------



## cjd2404 (Jun 20, 2011)

*.*

Android here


----------



## pixowl (Jun 20, 2011)

Using both Android and iOS


----------



## interxis (Jun 20, 2011)

Android for me


----------



## Nanzy (Jun 20, 2011)

Android, more precisely iceandfire/CM7, and lovin it


----------



## Deave1701 (Jun 20, 2011)

ANDROID!


----------



## neonoafs (Jun 20, 2011)

Android for sure...The best =D


----------



## papa bewr (Jun 21, 2011)

neonoafs said:


> Android for sure...The best =D

Click to collapse



+1 10 characters


----------



## iurisl2 (Jun 21, 2011)

using MIUI for Vibrant
its amazing


----------



## Mazda (Jun 21, 2011)

Android is absolutely the best......BUT I think it all depends on the user and what they need their OS to do.


----------



## graebens (Jun 21, 2011)

Android this is the best


----------



## floydua (Jun 21, 2011)

andriod 2.3.3


----------



## ale.spinelli (Jun 21, 2011)

Android Rulez


----------



## Zacky32 (Jun 21, 2011)

Android ftw!


----------



## traju (Jun 21, 2011)

Galaxy S with Android 2.3.4


----------



## ajvasudhar (Jun 21, 2011)

Samsung Vibrant T959

2.2.1
1. Bi-Winning v3.0(EINHERJAR DEV) - with Bali 1.8.6
   - Very Stable
   - Daily driver
   - Long battery life (Pulse, google apps, facebook including videos over 3g and sms backup every 3 hours)

2.3.3
1. Simple honey 3.6 update 1
    - Stable
    - Sure daily driver, I use a launcher pro as my home launcher
    - Decent battery life, 12 hours of heavy use
    - GPS doesn not work that well, but I can manage with wireless networks
2. Simple honey 3.8
    - Pretty stable
    - Getting much better battery life

2.3.4
1. MIUI 1.6.17
    - Not that stable
    - Brilliant interface, themes and interaction design - assured that your basic tasks will be achieved in very minimal steps
    - Very bad battery life

I have tried older version of team whiskeys, EINHERJAR , and lot of others, but found these to be much to my liking and reliability


----------



## jazymonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

android an ios.  like android better


----------



## taksu (Jun 21, 2011)

Android fo'sho! When I got to play with Android for the first time, I was stunned. It was love at first sight!


----------



## dzuva (Jun 21, 2011)

*Android*

Android custom ROM CoreDroid v6.7 on HTC Desire HD


----------



## stormpack (Jun 21, 2011)

Android, simply the best, nothing to add.


----------



## milhouse123 (Jun 21, 2011)

i use gingervillian 2.6 with havs kernel and vipermod. i have used some other rom`s, but i think this one is the best for me.

HTC Desire


----------



## frostydude (Jun 21, 2011)

My phone is running the Android cyanogen mod for my ZTE Blade


----------



## Jourd (Jun 22, 2011)

Im using android on my hero


----------



## rocco6victor (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm using android and symbian and i'll stick with my android with slade87s rom


----------



## Un_Dead (Jun 22, 2011)

I have taken a liking to android running ginger macrom


----------



## di3k (Jun 22, 2011)

Android in HTC Desire.


----------



## sony3127 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm running "Gingerbread" (Android 2.3) on my Samsung Epic 4G


----------



## McJosephs (Jun 22, 2011)

Flashed my Tattoo 5 days ago to Kalims Rom (Gingerbread 2.3.4) .


----------



## joshyy_rey (Jun 22, 2011)

one phone 2.2.2 Froyo on another Gingerbread


----------



## urxz (Jun 22, 2011)

on my hd2 I use winmo 6.5 original and on sd SuperRAM_FroYo_V1.5


----------



## goupilapps (Jun 22, 2011)

*htc desire*

HTC desire on android 2.2


----------



## Bad Tiger (Jun 22, 2011)

i use wp7 and i'm so hopefull with this system


----------



## CutControl (Jun 22, 2011)

Deepshining WM6.5


----------



## sajidmkhan (Jun 22, 2011)

Andriod on I9000


----------



## Natalie_s (Jun 22, 2011)

*Android development*

Android, off caurse i will never change it for anything else. it's perfect. I have downloaded all the possible android applications for my work and rest and now i am  happy.


----------



## Clubbysupercharged (Jun 22, 2011)

S-Offed Wildfire. Haven't flash the rom yet.


----------



## ante_ante (Jun 22, 2011)

Android, is there anything else out there


----------



## kuroihoshi (Jun 22, 2011)

android all the way


----------



## sumkee (Jun 23, 2011)

Android. Inspire 4G. I had an iPhone, but didn't like it that much.


----------



## dreamxone (Jun 23, 2011)

android makes me feel techie, especially after all the advice i've gotten from this site. no one else i know uses custom icons...it would be cool if there were someone nearby to geek out with.


----------



## ahvk88 (Jun 23, 2011)

android gingerbread 2.3.4


----------



## ahvk88 (Jun 23, 2011)

android gingerbread 2.3.4


----------



## nowetdio (Jun 23, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 on thunderboly

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Renegeits (Jun 23, 2011)

android. It's the best


----------



## keanoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Android rocks!


----------



## dazkyl (Jun 23, 2011)

Had an htc desire,now im with htc trophy but im thinking of getting a phone with Android and setting a custom ROM like cm7 or so  : )


----------



## bornthor (Jun 23, 2011)

Android is the best  thats what I use. Thunderbolt with Gingeritus.


----------



## eltitan (Jun 23, 2011)

Im use android 2.2.2 (froyo)

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using XDA App


----------



## moforola (Jun 23, 2011)

CM7 2.3.4 

Android FTW


----------



## Loris14 (Jun 23, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 Ginger


----------



## pantdimi (Jun 23, 2011)

*android*

android for ever!!


----------



## koahhe (Jun 23, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 VillainRom1.4


----------



## szatan667 (Jun 23, 2011)

Android 2.3.4

HTC Magic


----------



## Popey900 (Jun 23, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 with Juwes ROM and Darkcore 2.7.3


----------



## jayroller (Jun 23, 2011)

Android 2.2, LeeDrOid v2.50.

For now...


----------



## sabrelime (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm using 2.2.1 on my LG P505


----------



## DroidXDoesAndroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Droid X Android 2.3.4 running CM7 latest nightly


----------



## Jonathon H. (Jun 24, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 on Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## BOOTMGR (Jun 24, 2011)

Windows Mobile 6.5 and Android froyo


----------



## KlugN (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't imagine running anything other than Android.  I've used iOS in the past and loved it compared to blackberry, but after using Android, I could never go back to the iPhone.


----------



## Tada1096 (Jun 24, 2011)

android all the way  
i do love my ipad though


----------



## samzh (Jun 24, 2011)

android is now the only selection for me.


----------



## mirabilos (Jun 24, 2011)

Windows Mobile 6 Professional, but that was an accident of sorts.
I actually bought that smart“phone” as PocketPC because it runs
exactly the one Geocaching application (CacheWolf) I wanted to use.
Turns out the device (glofiish X650) is more free than any others,
except Maemo devices; it can run Python, or self-compiled programmes,
just fine without the need to root/unlock/etc.

For daily phone use it’s a 16.90€ phone from Pearl ☺ but just because
I couldn’t find anything appropriate after half a dozen Trium Astral
died on me after 10 years of use, and the Nokia 6150 went bad too…


----------



## spysot (Jun 24, 2011)

Android !!!! Android !!! Android!!!


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 24, 2011)

*android*

android woot woot


----------



## ARos77 (Jun 24, 2011)

I started with WinMo 6.5, and now I'm using Android 2.3.4 (SD rom) on my HTC HD2.
It's so much better!


----------



## ratchetandclankf (Jun 25, 2011)

ashad said:


> iOS for now but think of buying an Android phone.

Click to collapse



You should.


----------



## jedi2001 (Jun 25, 2011)

CM 7.1/Android 2.3.4

Once you're used to it, it's hard to live without CM


----------



## kxnzxmori (Jun 25, 2011)

Android...


----------



## z3nful (Jun 25, 2011)

HD2 with hyperdroid-GG

Blows my brothers iphone 4 outta the water (mainly because hes stuck on 2G data with Simple Mobile lol)


----------



## mighty-z28 (Jun 25, 2011)

Android 2.2 on an SGS 4G but I'm waiting for the 2.3 !!! 

Android FTW


----------



## mjshealy (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm currently running MacroDroid's GingerGlass Gingerbread app on my HTC eris. It's an awesome rom.


----------



## Retinar (Jun 26, 2011)

*OS*

FreeBSD, Ubuntu, Win 7


----------



## travmanx (Jun 26, 2011)

Android/CM7

I have US Cellular HTC Desire, so it's only been recently since I have been able to root phone and test mods. However CM7 seems really nice and plan to keep it a while.


----------



## Supremacist (Jun 26, 2011)

android / streakdroid

My streak runs so much faster than it did with stock froyo


----------



## cubulco20 (Jun 26, 2011)

Android with VR rom, Love IT.


----------



## etp (Jun 26, 2011)

This poll is not fair. XDA members are mostly Android user


----------



## Artnicks (Jun 26, 2011)

HTC HD2 - Android CM7


----------



## hosusoft (Jun 26, 2011)

*i love android*

i love android


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 26, 2011)

Android, all day err day.


----------



## VirtualNobody (Jun 26, 2011)

My iPhone was more stable, but I like Android better.    K9 beats the iPhone/Ipad email apps hands down.


----------



## nibras_reeza (Jun 26, 2011)

Android 2.3.2 Vanilla on LG GT540 Optimus.

I want to try out Maemo though.


----------



## doomrobo (Jun 26, 2011)

I think Android, especially rooted with CM, is the best phone OS out there


----------



## kloobasa (Jun 26, 2011)

i have android 2.3.3, root + custom rom (HTC DESIRE)


----------



## menell (Jun 26, 2011)

Android. In the past couple of months i've have a Blackberry Torch, Samsung Focus, iPhone 4, HTC Inspire 4G and now a Samsung Captivate.

I prefer android because of all the customization that I can do with it. Also, I can do even MORE with it since its rooted


----------



## cid85 (Jun 26, 2011)

android, far way better than everything else i had before


----------



## mocelet2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Android for the win, CM7 ROM after saying good bye to HTC Sense, it was way too slow, now it's pretty fast.


----------



## adetolababs (Jun 27, 2011)

Android, but version 2.1 on my Xperia mini. Nid d 2.2 or 2.3 but S.E really messing up abt dis. Nid help urgently.

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## srkoza (Jun 27, 2011)

running android  using miui newest version its sweet  hahah ios running android thats funny thumbs up hahah


----------



## ginsoakedboy81 (Jun 27, 2011)

RCADS htc desire port for nexus one

Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## jianC (Jun 27, 2011)

WP7 for HD2   I couldn't have been any more happier but I voted for android since I can't stick with WP7 for more than a week.. (lack of apps lol)


----------



## BLT24 (Jun 27, 2011)

Android FTW


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jun 27, 2011)

Android, CyanogenMod Nightly most of the time.


----------



## pramodahanya (Jun 27, 2011)

*android*

android rocks


----------



## rayfin (Jun 27, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 with MIUI


----------



## mrmooa (Jun 27, 2011)

i have a few android phones running 2.1 and 2.3 custom roms


----------



## EviloneX (Jun 28, 2011)

Android 2.3!!! FTW!!!


----------



## TheJareBear (Jun 28, 2011)

CyanogenMod Nightlies for my Captivate!!!


----------



## Emmure (Jun 28, 2011)

Android on my HTC Makgic

Android on my HTC DesireS

Android on my Asus Transformer


----------



## PostOfficeBuddy (Jun 28, 2011)

CyanogenMod7 on the Fascinate is currently blowing my mind. Thanks to JT!!!


----------



## insomniateam (Jun 28, 2011)

Android... definately useful ;-)


----------



## Axk (Jun 28, 2011)

AmeriCanAndroid AOSP HD2 GB234 CM71


----------



## knots83 (Jun 28, 2011)

android only as smart as u make it, smarter then me haha


----------



## coolio86 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love iOS.


----------



## topdroidapps (Jun 28, 2011)

*android!*

android is the best os!


----------



## skeet34 (Jun 29, 2011)

Long live android!


----------



## BlackRose 22 (Jun 29, 2011)

Check below 

From: SmartAss City Runs:MiK_CM7


----------



## stoudtlr (Jun 29, 2011)

android FTW


----------



## MaxPower84 (Jun 29, 2011)

Android 2.3 Gingerbread, Cyanogen mod V7...thank you Slade87!


----------



## Altharin (Jun 29, 2011)

HTC HD2 with Windows mobile 6.5 but installed Android 2.2.1


----------



## corvo84 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gingerbread OVERCOME on Galaxy Tab


----------



## ravoyd36 (Jun 29, 2011)

Android 2.2


----------



## evo_like (Jun 29, 2011)

Android 2.3


----------



## loldmanjenkins (Jun 29, 2011)

you can't put meego and symbian together :/


----------



## mrpaulmanley (Jun 29, 2011)

android 2.3.4


----------



## zawoogle (Jun 29, 2011)

As of now i am using Jaguaralani's Android Gamer's Edition Build for the HD2


----------



## Heyallo (Jun 29, 2011)

Android 2.2 (Froyo)


----------



## crushalot (Jun 29, 2011)

Android for sure!

Running a Gingeritis ROM on a rooted HTC Thunderbolt and I love it.


----------



## real_Base (Jun 29, 2011)

Android here, too on an HTC Desire.

Rooted and customized it just a few days ago with LeeDroid


----------



## omgdracula (Jun 29, 2011)

I use Android because out of all the phones I have used(iPhone 3GS/BB Tour/Droid1/Droid Incredible(Current)) I find it to be the fastest and nothing beats having a rooted droid..NOTHING


----------



## boodafli (Jun 29, 2011)

i run android, but i dual boot ubuntu on my tab.


----------



## nizam1205 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sense 3.0 Android FTW...


----------



## jaumerrr (Jun 30, 2011)

Android 2.3.4


----------



## sarduwie (Jun 30, 2011)

2.2 on my Galaxy 5, rooted; 2.2 on my Galaxy Tab, for now, not rooted, yet

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sarduwie (Jun 30, 2011)

Edit: posted to the wrong forum, sorry


----------



## alexlacra (Jun 30, 2011)

android and windows 7 (on 2 diff phones ofc xD)


----------



## sarduwie (Jun 30, 2011)

With all the Android subfora I sometimes (I've been a lurker for a _long_ time) forget that XDA's there for Windows (etc.) users too!


----------



## figgyfig (Jun 30, 2011)

Android all day, Every Day...2.3 King Alliance Rom Evo


----------



## IIDeViiNII (Jun 30, 2011)

Android
Gingerbread


----------



## alexpowermetal (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm using androd OS, and i like it very much


----------



## seraser (Jun 30, 2011)

Android os 2.3.4 on Galaxy S.


----------



## mascotte88 (Jun 30, 2011)

android v 2.3.3


----------



## ccgabe (Jun 30, 2011)

*Love Android*

Especially with it running GSB ROM 3.6


----------



## Saint AAI (Jul 1, 2011)

Android 2.3 here.


----------



## Dininthedrider (Jul 1, 2011)

Android 2.1


----------



## Punkrocker924 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Post*

Word x 10^23


----------



## pa0lo25 (Jul 1, 2011)

Android Here. CM7+DC


----------



## Ichitaka84 (Jul 1, 2011)

lg optimus one with mik_os's cyanogen 7.1 port!


----------



## cruisin3style (Jul 1, 2011)

_Just_ got a Nook Color 2 days ago n so far I'm really diggin it

running official v1.2 in the eMMC w/ a SD card running racks11479's dual phiremod/honeycomb


----------



## closeddoors1559 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am using Windows Mobile on my HTC Touch Diamond. I wanted to use Android on it, but it still has some problems. I also want to install a custom ROM on it, but I need to read more about how to do it etc.


----------



## om4eccv (Jul 2, 2011)

Android 2.2, Using Eternal Prophecy 6.1 on an Evo4G


----------



## pdxphreek (Jul 2, 2011)

peacekeeper05 said:


> im using android. makes me feel smart and techie though im not.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, this


----------



## flameboyx29 (Jul 2, 2011)

using android gingerbread 2.3.4.


----------



## lostwolf (Jul 2, 2011)

android~~~~~


----------



## Yrck (Jul 2, 2011)

Using android 2.3.3 on my Incredible S


----------



## correctmeifimwrong (Jul 2, 2011)

android

its my 1st phone ever. for real. got it december last year.





my 1st post. glad 2 join xda.
lot of fantastic custom roms here.


----------



## tawcw (Jul 2, 2011)

using android on my X10i everyday and sometime use symbian device


----------



## Orkel (Jul 2, 2011)

Android 3.0, using the Acer A500.


----------



## constance56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Currently use Android. It took me a while to try this one but I'm now glad that I'm using it!


----------



## lemon1337 (Jul 2, 2011)

cm7 offcxcccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## harryk92 (Jul 2, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread, CM7  V7.1.0-RC1 for Samsung Captivate. Customization is spectacular. Not to mention, fastest my phone has ever run.


----------



## S1lenceisgold (Jul 2, 2011)

I am an OG Droid user (i know, right?) and will stick with Android until it finally gets beaten by something else that is not called iOS or WP.  Which I hope is never.


----------



## Twilla (Jul 2, 2011)

How dare some of you not be using Android? *How dare you?*


----------



## ruben302 (Jul 3, 2011)

windows phone 7, and so far, i really do like it! especially with mango coming..


----------



## brook51 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lite'ning Rom v1.5 on SGS2.


----------



## dimanchec3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Android + ARHD rom


----------



## Derek1267 (Jul 3, 2011)

2.3.4 on my Thunderbolt =D


----------



## pandakh (Jul 3, 2011)

Android ftw...came from bb os...and its an awesome change
2.2, Serendipity 6.4


----------



## wileh (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had quite a few devices already, I think iOS and android are the best still, windows mobile 7 looks good but still needs improvement. I dont like symbian/blackberry at all!


----------



## momomok (Jul 3, 2011)

Using Android on my N1
eager to try WP7 device, heard it is super smooth

are the current WP7 devices more or less the same? (in terms of the user experience)


----------



## nggabi (Jul 3, 2011)

I used 2.3.4 JVQ on my i9000...


----------



## dazza9075 (Jul 3, 2011)

momomok said:


> Using Android on my N1
> eager to try WP7 device, heard it is super smooth
> 
> are the current WP7 devices more or less the same? (in terms of the user experience)

Click to collapse



yup, its really just down to screen size and keyboard.

Ive gone through the lot an after a very long stint on WM and android an a brief tour with IOS ive settled on WP

It just works and your right, its very very slick!


----------



## Homefront (Jul 3, 2011)

it's becoming the best, it was not so far.


----------



## moss20 (Jul 3, 2011)

android 2.3.4 miui rom


----------



## madmatts87 (Jul 3, 2011)

android CM7


----------



## madmatts87 (Jul 3, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## momomok (Jul 3, 2011)

dazza9075 said:


> yup, its really just down to screen size and keyboard.
> 
> Ive gone through the lot an after a very long stint on WM and android an a brief tour with IOS ive settled on WP
> 
> It just works and your right, its very very slick!

Click to collapse



Hmmm, then I must try it someday
Stores in HK are not eager to sell WP7 devices, even the manufacturers themselves...
Hope I could find one


----------



## tx12345 (Jul 3, 2011)

Samsung 2.3.4 (Galaxy). I still am fond of CM7 but for the moment and my phone I'll stay.


----------



## steph90 (Jul 3, 2011)

Android 2.2 on my HTC HD2, but looking for 2.3 now


----------



## rhaige (Jul 3, 2011)

Android, obviously! =)


----------



## jeofjingjeff (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm using Windows Mobile Operating System


----------



## kuba milan (Jul 3, 2011)

miui 1.7.1 iphone4 theme. love it


----------



## hide598 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just switched from iOS to Android after using iOS since iPhone 2G..


----------



## AndyRes (Jul 3, 2011)

currently i use Android 2.2


----------



## Schimmerlos (Jul 3, 2011)

HTC Legend with CyanogenMod 6.1.0 (Android 2.2.1 Froyo).
Loving the mod, installed it with help from xda-developers.com


----------



## gamikzone (Jul 3, 2011)

Samsung Vibrant android 2.3.4 MIUI 1.71 great rom


----------



## hallaz (Jul 3, 2011)

Im using Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread CM7 custom ROM for my Motorola Defy, woow its looks awesome


----------



## hskf (Jul 4, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread CM7 on my Nexus S.  Recently switched from iOS - which I had used since the 2G.  Never looked back


----------



## Tiago Martines (Jul 4, 2011)

I've just left from my Nokia N85 with Symbiam S60v3 to a Samsung Galaxy S II. A huge hardware jump, and a successful OS migration.


----------



## rafiqzadah (Jul 4, 2011)

Using Android..... but hella lot more flashing...like very 5 days to new roms and updates... COOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nend (Jul 4, 2011)

Android 2.3.3 CM7 on my Samsung Galaxy 5. Allot better than stock. 



Sent from my Galaxy5 using XDA App


----------



## LukeLeBron (Jul 4, 2011)

android owns


----------



## .Steven. (Jul 4, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread on Galaxy S.


----------



## vangogogo (Jul 4, 2011)

thefroyomod2.9


----------



## Chatfix (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm using Windows Phone 7.


----------



## Junnie (Jul 4, 2011)

Android  makes me feel good !


----------



## i-shakir (Jul 4, 2011)

I would vote For Android!


----------



## luppolone (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm using NDT MIUI GINGER V17.0 Multilang on my HTC HD2, but every week i change rom, always android of course.


----------



## 4hunter (Jul 4, 2011)

android 2.3.4 jvp on my sgs with custom kernel actually speedmod t23


----------



## l2tp (Jul 4, 2011)

windows mobile 6.5.3 4ever!!


----------



## george1234567890 (Jul 4, 2011)

Android! with cm7 and Google apps overclocked to aprrox. 700mhz


----------



## Mastertoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Android Ginger 2.3.4 -> SGS, CM7, Platypus


----------



## natand12342010 (Jul 4, 2011)

using android cos it has flash and lives their view of open source!


----------



## Max Mustermann123 (Jul 4, 2011)

ANDROID with CM <3


----------



## jeofjingjeff (Jul 5, 2011)

Windows Mobile


----------



## z33dev33l (Jul 5, 2011)

Wp7 mango beta... I was an android fanboy for years but after windows phone 7 you couldn't pay me to go back...


----------



## Katozzo (Jul 5, 2011)

android here


----------



## szacuken (Jul 5, 2011)

Android 2.2.2 TheFroyoMOD v2.9.0 by 89luca89 on my Moto Milestone


----------



## Darksage07 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm using android CM7 on my orange boston


----------



## bnghty (Jul 5, 2011)

Android all the way


----------



## XDA-Glitch (Jul 5, 2011)

im currently using cm7


----------



## watskeburt (Jul 5, 2011)

Im using oxygen 2.1.5 for my HTc Desire


----------



## Neo_Wob (Jul 5, 2011)

I´m using Android on my HD2. The Custom Rom "Sense of Eclipse!


----------



## gabitu73 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm using Android 2.3.3


----------



## theorogelio (Jul 5, 2011)

I am using NDT MIUI GINGER (Android 2.3.4) on my HTC HD2.


----------



## mumbhai55 (Jul 5, 2011)

I been on Symbian for last 5 years, now moved to Android with Moto Atrix.


----------



## v2thej (Jul 5, 2011)

android ... virtuous rom.


----------



## vq35power (Jul 5, 2011)

love android... does the job and highly customizable for all us geeks out there...


----------



## vq35power (Jul 5, 2011)

oh yeah, tried myn then cm7 and now on synergy.  All are great but synergy is the best on my evo so far!


----------



## deemo1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Android, played with WP7 and IOS but find android to be easiest to play with


----------



## georg2010 (Jul 5, 2011)

Android 2.2 on LG P500,
looking forward for 2.3 update


----------



## platy222 (Jul 5, 2011)

Android 2.3.3

Lite'ning 1.5 Custom Rom


----------



## mNiosu (Jul 5, 2011)

Android! Been using WM 6.5... never going back to that


----------



## somewhastock (Jul 5, 2011)

Android revolution 5.1, Im waiting for 5.2.1.

I wonder if ill lose all of my data on the upgrade.


----------



## jipjan (Jul 5, 2011)

vq35power said:


> love android... does the job and highly customizable for all us geeks out there...

Click to collapse



Totally agreed!


----------



## brgroover (Jul 5, 2011)

android s2s2 the best OS of the world


----------



## Ikenna1 (Jul 6, 2011)

android has it all
amazing apps and games and its highly customizable


----------



## epicBuM (Jul 6, 2011)

ANDROID no other comes close


----------



## killall (Jul 6, 2011)

Android for me as well, by the looks of the poll, the resounding winner


----------



## dimik1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Desire HD Revolution HD 5.1.11*

Desire HD Revolution HD 5.1.11


----------



## Mattix724 (Jul 6, 2011)

OpenZio 2.1.2 by Spz0 based on stock Froyo with Adrynalyne's rooted OC kernel  729Mhz with interactive and smartass governors.

Sent from my Zio using XDA Premium App


----------



## JulietteOnXDA (Jul 6, 2011)

Windows Phone 7 on a HTC Trophy


----------



## r0ottm (Jul 6, 2011)

CM7 on lgoo


----------



## seraphim67 (Jul 6, 2011)

Got my phone and all my previous phones on Android. Never tried anything else!


----------



## Nudua (Jul 6, 2011)

MarysFetus said:


> Windows Phone 7 on a HTC Trophy

Click to collapse



Got a Trophy as well running the Mango beta.


----------



## Zvakec (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the versatility of Android.  I can install a new version of the OS without breaking any rules, even if my wireless carrier doesn't like it!


----------



## rhazahrd (Jul 6, 2011)

android ftw


----------



## wappiesoft (Jul 6, 2011)

2.3.3 Gingerbread JVH

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MA7MOD_GSM (Jul 6, 2011)

Android


----------



## lhclarkkent (Jul 6, 2011)

android


----------



## csjhun (Jul 6, 2011)

ouch i think this 10 times bigger number for android is significant enough


----------



## gibibyte (Jul 6, 2011)

Android!!!


----------



## Win_XP (Jul 6, 2011)

Windows Mobile 6.1


----------



## Rozky (Jul 6, 2011)

HTC Wildfire, Android 2.2


----------



## dougjaxon (Jul 7, 2011)

*Android*

I have android OS


----------



## TonyG916 (Jul 7, 2011)

I use android


----------



## IamNWar (Jul 7, 2011)

cyanogen mod 7 (nightly 118) with incredkernl 4-19
Been running on my HTC Incredible this since build 43


----------



## Chanstuff (Jul 7, 2011)

*Android all the way*

Great to see such a high percent of users on Android!


----------



## cbren (Jul 7, 2011)

I use Android, a lot of different and unique features that can be customized quite easily!


----------



## taqri85 (Jul 7, 2011)

Android is the best. Open source rules.

Sent from my Huawei Ideos using XDA App


----------



## zokipirlo (Jul 7, 2011)

HTC Desire - Redux 1.2 .. love it


----------



## Brotrinde (Jul 7, 2011)

Milestone/Droid with FroyoMod [email protected]


----------



## fatau123 (Jul 7, 2011)

two android phone using nowhtc legend and samsung i5800


----------



## AndroHero (Jul 7, 2011)

Android is killing it on that poll


----------



## jbm1991 (Jul 7, 2011)

Android for me


----------



## Akulamenuri (Jul 7, 2011)

I am using Android but to be more specific it is Froyo 2.2.1, it is a variation of the ROM that was shipped with the device and I find that it runs more stable than a lot of Gingerbread builds I have tried.


----------



## marianajimenezh (Jul 7, 2011)

Android rulz! i have installed gingerbread HTC sense 2.3.3 on my Hero and it works great! it just have a silly problem that display a screen with a message error from time to time but it is not such a big deal as it seems.


----------



## Kun42 (Jul 7, 2011)

Modded Android -> Virtuous Unity on Desire S. Actually faster and more stable than the original rom


----------



## daryoonone (Jul 8, 2011)

MIUI makes my Android device tolerable.


----------



## Mp3Gamer00 (Jul 8, 2011)

Trying out the new doubleshot rom on my HTC Inspire 4G


----------



## chuchito1987 (Jul 8, 2011)

*immediately off when low battery warning*

i am using wolfsbreak tw7 rom on x10 but why does the x10 turns off when the battery reaches near 15%....the phone pops up the warningn and immediately turns off? i was reading in other post that it can be modify that thing in framework-res.apk is that true? if it is how can i do it?


----------



## rockztahh (Jul 8, 2011)

android


----------



## bashf0t0 (Jul 8, 2011)

Android baby-- leedroid Rom


----------



## popdog123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I fell in love with android...


----------



## RoboCuz (Jul 8, 2011)

HTC Incredible - Android, but I still have a bit of a fondness for my iPod Touch, when I occasionally pick it up.  Then I realize it doesn't have widgets, and I put it back down.


----------



## lilplayaj (Jul 8, 2011)

agreed  android on hd2


----------



## droedels (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi All,

Im using Android 2.3.3 on HTC Desire HD with Revolution HD 5.1.11 by mike1986.

Greetings from Droedels


----------



## taqri85 (Jul 8, 2011)

chuchito1987 said:


> great rom wolfbreak i mean excellent rom tw7...only i want to ask u something....in my case my cell shut down when it reaches 15% battery remaining, so how can i fix that?

Click to collapse



Try wiping the battery stats from the recovery.



Sent from my Huawei Ideos using XDA App


----------



## luis_e (Jul 9, 2011)

android 2.1 but would have WP 7


----------



## Ventus_zx (Jul 9, 2011)

i use android os


----------



## demon94 (Jul 9, 2011)

Cyanogen mod 6


----------



## flyermat (Jul 9, 2011)

Oxygen 2.1.6  (GB 2.3.4 ) on my Htc Desire


----------



## chuchito1987 (Jul 9, 2011)

i allready tried to wipe battery stats with recovery, the difference is that now it shuts down when reaches 10%....what else can i do??


----------



## chuchito1987 (Jul 9, 2011)

*battery draining*

how much time does anybody´s x10 battery last in hours please???


----------



## chuchito1987 (Jul 9, 2011)

does somebody suggest for tw7 rom from wolfbreak using
custom kernel + bb67?
stock kernel + bb67?
or which is the best combination for speed and battery draining?


----------



## chuchito1987 (Jul 9, 2011)

im using now stock kernel + bb67...


----------



## moe6 (Jul 9, 2011)

Android usually on either TheFroyoMod or Cronos GB or Froyo.

Depends on which I'm frustrated with the most at one time


----------



## github (Jul 9, 2011)

Android, custom cyanogenmod compile mostly (enUS only build, strip out a few things, few custom tweaks).


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 9, 2011)

You have fixed that issue by deselected "tell HTC", of course some speed issues because of your Hero RAM 



marianajimenezh said:


> Android rulz! i have installed gingerbread HTC sense 2.3.3 on my Hero and it works great! it just have a silly problem that display a screen with a message error from time to time but it is not such a big deal as it seems.

Click to collapse


----------



## temal (Jul 9, 2011)

I had an iPhone3G for the last two years and thought about going back to a SonyEricsson W760i because of the poor speed and - of course - because apple is a pain. It took me one month of using it to realize that there is no way back from a smartphone to an 'old' feature-phone. So I shot a cheap HTC Hero at the bay!

Now I'm very new to the Android-scene and tried several firmwares I got via xda-developers in the last two days.
At the end it turned out, Elelinux 7.1.0 is the ROM of my choice ... 

Yeah, now I wanted to summarize my experience in the Hero developer forums and found out, I need to have at least ten posts. 

So ... ONE!


----------



## taqri85 (Jul 9, 2011)

chuchito1987 said:


> i allready tried to wipe battery stats with recovery, the difference is that now it shuts down when reaches 10%....what else can i do??

Click to collapse



Maybe its time to change your battery. Remove the back panel and inspect your battery. Is it swallon. Old worn out batteries tend to dischage pretty quickly, almost instantly. 

Sent from my Huawei Ideos using XDA App


----------



## TheShackSpecialist (Jul 9, 2011)

I use Android on my HD2, hero, and G2 but my HD2 also dual boots WM


----------



## Twister997 (Jul 10, 2011)

Rooted 2.2 Froyo on my Droid Incredible


----------



## th3bake (Jul 10, 2011)

Android 2.3


----------



## dooley19 (Jul 10, 2011)

android 2.3.4 Thunderstick


----------



## turbojimmy (Jul 10, 2011)

AOS, multiple versions...


----------



## smiler51 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am using Android 3.1 with a modified ROM on the Transformer.

I have to give Apple mad props though for how smooth their operating system runs. I also have an iPhone and it is quite impressive but boring.


----------



## skorpio_bog (Jul 10, 2011)

I am using Android 2.3.3 on a HTC Sensation and WM on a Acer Neo Touch. Tired of IOS.


----------



## Deleted member 4160306 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am on 2.3.3 using a Samsung Galaxy S II. I hate iOS' "closedness" and I hate symbian's lackluster looks.


----------



## PhompAng (Jul 10, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 on hTC Wildfire


----------



## ctpamoa (Jul 10, 2011)

I use actually android 2.3.3 on galaxy S2.


----------



## jaytime25 (Jul 10, 2011)

use android


----------



## azmatic (Jul 10, 2011)

xperia mini pro running sonybread 4


----------



## moteb (Jul 11, 2011)

android is the best os


----------



## RyonanGT (Jul 11, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 in my Samsung Galaxy S 2...


----------



## lukitas12 (Jul 11, 2011)

Android ftw!


----------



## Matt_Williams (Jul 11, 2011)

I always likes how Android look on Samsung phones - it is clean and really easy to use.


----------



## t600p36 (Jul 11, 2011)

Android 2.3
Why? well for the customization thats why!


----------



## loele (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm also using android. i think that will be the future on smart phones.


----------



## mariezk (Jul 11, 2011)

using Android 2.3.3

Came from symbian and have to say android is huge!

phone Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## raulromania (Jul 11, 2011)

CyanogenMod 7 (Defy)
Absolutely smooth experience, after spending hours of lerning the rooting and upgrading stuff last weekend.

I've always said to me, that I don't need it, but now I don't want to miss this anymore.


----------



## ryan8r (Jul 11, 2011)

MIUI 1.7.8 Its the most conservative yet feature packed rom I've come across on my defy.

Defy @ MIUI 1.7.8


----------



## Pikoux (Jul 11, 2011)

Android of course


----------



## chuchito1987 (Jul 12, 2011)

i have been using my battery for less of a year, do u think that could be the problem?? last two times my phone was shutting down at 1%....what i did was another battery calibration as the instructions said (u can find it on market).....then after a two days training the battery (discharge to 0% and then charge it to 100% for 10-12 hours) it started to shut down at 10%....in that moment i did a wipe battery stats and after that my phone only was warning me at 15% and shutting down at 1%....for the moment the problem is solved....thanks for your help always


----------



## Capital E™ (Jul 12, 2011)

using android OS..
ROM: Exynos Extreme 2.0

using SGSII.. 1st android phone
previous phone iPhone 4 (miss those iOS games, huhu)

1st time using custom ROM.. surprise on the responsiveness & speed.. me like it

spent hours of learning and reading the rooting and upgrading stuff last weekend..


----------



## GodSlayer (Jul 12, 2011)

Android, and Nokia's s40.


----------



## theo80 (Jul 12, 2011)

WM 6.5 and Android 2.2


----------



## ShadowAS1 (Jul 12, 2011)

bada 1.2/android 2.2 DualBoot


----------



## zenneoiv (Jul 12, 2011)

iOS 4.3.3 on touch gen 3


----------



## lambomanx1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Android 2.3.3. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## paulabel2001 (Jul 12, 2011)

i useing Android
fine it easy to used and good


----------



## pep_dj (Jul 12, 2011)

Android 2.3.4


----------



## jewisharific (Jul 12, 2011)

Latest CM 7 Nightly on my CDMA Desire


----------



## schettj (Jul 12, 2011)

iOS (iPhone4) for actual personal phone
n900 (Maemo) for actual orphaned work phone
WP7 for actual new platform work phone
Android (Honeycomb, thanks to xda) for my Viewsonic Gtablet - the beater tablet.
iOS (iPad2) for the tablet my wife lets me use now and then.

Suffered with WinMo for 6 years, after that all I want is a phone that works, and has lots of fun apps on it.


----------



## hk038038 (Jul 13, 2011)

Andriod 2.3.4
Nexus One
quite satisfy


----------



## RhymeP (Jul 13, 2011)

android 2.3.3 on desire


----------



## umbraman (Jul 13, 2011)

IOS and Android FTW


----------



## Esspwebbb (Jul 13, 2011)

Reading this your entry I have even noticed some new information which I haven’t known before. Thanks a lot for sharing this interesting post and I will be waiting for  other great news from you in the nearest future.


----------



## r_a_trip (Jul 13, 2011)

*Android household*

Using Android exclusively on my mobile devices.

HTC Desire with GingerVillain 2.7.
Viewsonic Viewpad 7 with Lakehousetech's Enhanced Froyo ROM.


----------



## em0ti0n (Jul 13, 2011)

I decided to go along with Android. I have never used a phone running any of known OS around like Symbian etc.



This is my first post here. This certainly needs some clarification though .. I used to read before I ask.


----------



## Rafal.Sw (Jul 13, 2011)

HD2 with NAND Android


----------



## Vinny1967 (Jul 13, 2011)

Was using Symbian for a long time but switched to Android and there's no going back now


----------



## mikestevens21 (Jul 13, 2011)

android rocks


----------



## Viper89 (Jul 14, 2011)

Still using 6.5.3 with W7U themes modded through out the phone( And I'm not talking about WP7: I would rather drink bleach before I put a WP7  theme in my phone, or purchase a WP7 phone period) and loving every day of it . Couple times a week I boot up Android which I also love, wish we could pick more than one OS for voting. Eyeing the new 3D enabled phones of Android as my next phone .


----------



## ballbkk (Jul 14, 2011)

i like windows because it can use GARMIN XT.
but now android is better for me.


----------



## B1ackbird (Jul 14, 2011)

Android 4ever!


----------



## cheezz (Jul 14, 2011)

android 2.3.4.

no complain until now.


----------



## dostimexist (Jul 14, 2011)

*ARHD*

ARHD by mike, best rom i have used so far


----------



## arilsongomes (Jul 14, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 but I also have an Ipad(wi-fi only).


----------



## nick2585 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cyanogenmod7 1.2 RC Thunderbolt


----------



## starskyrob (Jul 14, 2011)

Android ftw!


----------



## zayy862 (Jul 14, 2011)

i use android...i like to play around with flashing roms and rooting my devices...i have definitely bricked my share of phones in the past


----------



## amagnatta (Jul 14, 2011)

IMO, Android as well.


----------



## BBKGTTDi (Jul 14, 2011)

Android v2.3.4


----------



## waydaddym (Jul 14, 2011)

Same here... Android.


----------



## macgreek (Jul 14, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy SII with Android v2.3.4 (Lite'ning Rom v2.2)


----------



## tcheck8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Android, of course. CM7 ported for HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## redshoes (Jul 14, 2011)

New to Android but love it


----------



## Sonny788 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm using a iPhone  2-3Weeks Xperia Play


----------



## temo2k (Jul 15, 2011)

Android / GingerYoshi 1.2.1-Fix1...loving it so far...


----------



## uoosuow (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, Android is way ahead. But even with Androids there are lot of differences, I hate the HTC Sense UI, cant wait for CyanogenMod to be ported on Desire S.


----------



## taqri85 (Jul 15, 2011)

uoosuow said:


> Wow, Android is way ahead. But even with Androids there are lot of differences, I hate the HTC Sense UI, cant wait for CyanogenMod to be ported on Desire S.

Click to collapse



Ahh. One man's trash is another man's treasure.


Sent from my FUSIONideos using XDA App


----------



## crip (Jul 15, 2011)

droid ftw!


----------



## Frostation (Jul 15, 2011)

Android
HTC Desire HD
Android Revolution 5.2.1


----------



## AndroidHouse Team (Jul 15, 2011)

*We like Android*

We use android 2.3.3 Gingerbeard Edition and like it very much


----------



## samhail (Jul 15, 2011)

Android, with Darkys Rom X on GalaxyS


----------



## xArtanis (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got an Android Froyo rom on my Xperia x10 and I'm loving it.


----------



## killersilver (Jul 15, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 on a Motorola Atrix 4G


----------



## d0ggy (Jul 15, 2011)

I used to have a iPhone 3G with iOS 4.2.1, but I got sick of the closed system iOS is. I'm now glad I have a Galaxy S (HUGE difference) with Android 2.3.4.


----------



## SADист (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks to the folks who ported the firmware, I use Android on your HTC HD2. The future for Android!!!


----------



## andrx (Jul 15, 2011)

android!!!


----------



## Taz80 (Jul 15, 2011)

android GB 2.3.3 / Overcome Icarus on my GT P1000


----------



## RossMacgill (Jul 15, 2011)

i use the revolution HD 5.2.1 rom on the desire HD and its only been a day, but i love it, had the cm7 before which was good, but so far, love the rev


----------



## Oli2k (Jul 15, 2011)

android 2.3.4 on a samsung galaxy s2


----------



## ogbass54 (Jul 15, 2011)

android 2.2


----------



## ozxtreme (Jul 16, 2011)

MUST android of course


----------



## PrinceVegeta978 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just recently switched from Iphone 3G running IOS 4.1 to a HTC HD7 running WP7. Unlocked with Chevron then updated to NoDo and i must say that i am very pleased.


----------



## pelopor (Jul 16, 2011)

android.. after rim disappointed me


----------



## chzzz (Jul 16, 2011)

Android 2.2.1 ^^


----------



## anhday (Jul 16, 2011)

Android people!! Androiddd! it's by far the bestttt! hehhe


----------



## Daley_Stephenson (Jul 16, 2011)

Started using android recently and am really impressed, cant see me using anything else now.


----------



## Cheeseter (Jul 17, 2011)

Android, what else would I need/want to use?


----------



## ink.leafs (Jul 17, 2011)

I use android, super fast:
LG Optimus One (P500)
Running on Mik's CM7 v6.6
Kernel: Franco-2.6.35.13v1GINGERBREAD38


----------



## neol (Jul 17, 2011)

windows 6.5 on hd2


----------



## nathanpc (Jul 17, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S: Android 2.2 (Stock)
Motorola Milestone: Android 2.3.3 (CyanogenMod)
HTC Touch Pro2: Windows Mobile 6.5 (SimplicityROM)
iPad w/ 3G 64GB: iOS 5 b3 (Developers Beta)
iPod Touch 3rd gen: iOS 5 b3 (Developers Beta)
HP iPAQ Hx2000b: Windows Mobile 6.5 (Spiaatie ROM)
HP Jornada 720: Windows CE 3.1 (HPC 2000)

I got the iOS 5 betas since I'm a registered Apple developer. The TP2 has HaRET with Android 2.2, but I prefer to use my Galaxy S for Android


----------



## pakure (Jul 17, 2011)

The legendary HTC HD2.  With WP7 on nand and android ..(desire HD)  build on SD..best of both worlds

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sergiu02 (Jul 17, 2011)

Android after Symbian.


----------



## Atomix86 (Jul 17, 2011)

Android of course


----------



## roobal (Jul 17, 2011)

Android, FroyoBread by doixanh


----------



## AaronM7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Android- Synergized by Myn and the Synergy crew


----------



## Rawpunzel (Jul 17, 2011)

Android 2.3.4 like it.....expect sometimes


----------



## archimedesmp (Jul 17, 2011)

Interesting how all the iOS users don't go to xda developers 

(of course, I am running android by now... )


----------



## turbo-omena (Jul 17, 2011)

Android 2.3.4


----------



## Airfaire (Jul 17, 2011)

android 2.2 rooted


----------



## MagField (Jul 18, 2011)

am using android.  it rocks


----------



## GOAE (Jul 18, 2011)

Android 2.2 (Froyo), Trigger 3.3 + Overstock. Ultra fast and icnredible battery life 
TG-959


----------



## AnnoyingBunny (Jul 18, 2011)

Just switched from Windows Mobile (Touch Pro 2) to Android (G2x)!  Yay!


----------



## AzzKickah (Jul 18, 2011)

Android is the best.


----------



## seanpual (Jul 18, 2011)

I use symbian operating system....


----------



## VikramKadam (Jul 18, 2011)

*Android and WP7*

I usually switch between Android and WP7. Yet to try out iOS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

Came from IOS, now Android. MIUI US rom and CM7 So far MIUI is a lot smoother but has problems with GPS and Network. CM7 Not as smooth, but best overall.


----------



## DonEmu (Jul 18, 2011)

Was an IOS user but recently got into the android scene. Have never used MIUI but use a CM7 rom. Does everything I need it to...


----------



## mlurker (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a win mo 6.1 device for 2 years and thought that there's nothing better. But then I tried Android...)


----------



## jhonnyx1000 (Jul 19, 2011)

*meh*

I use Swiftdroid v2.0 RC1


----------



## anynoone (Jul 19, 2011)

I use Froyo 2.2.1 on my x10i


----------



## Nexx (Jul 19, 2011)

Just got my first proper Android handset.
HTC Desire S, running Virtuous Unity on it right now and loving the power compared to my old "dumbphone" =P


----------



## Perfect Lion (Jul 19, 2011)

Android is the best =D


----------



## mhamedbj (Jul 19, 2011)

ashad said:


> iOS for now but think of buying an Android phone.

Click to collapse



good idea !  I just offred my Iphone 4 to my little sister after getting an android


----------



## BlackStone0 (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry for my english it`s not the best.
after a long time, of reading tutorials and much brick`s of my htc hd2 Leo (T-Mobile). and test for various roms and way`s now im happy. i have Hyperdroid GBXv12 running as clk.


----------



## james60007 (Jul 19, 2011)

2.3 Android


----------



## Unrealbr (Jul 19, 2011)

On my Samsung Galaxy S II i'm running the carrier modified Android 2.3.3.
On my Nokia E71 it's running the goddamned Symbian S60v3 FP1


----------



## falcon eyez (Jul 20, 2011)

Android FTW


----------



## dmouse81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Android (CM7) FTW


----------



## dpanda (Jul 20, 2011)

gracyj said:


> I am using Windows mobile

Click to collapse



It's about window mobile


----------



## andytian007 (Jul 20, 2011)

Android
Milestone2


----------



## lolish3k (Jul 20, 2011)

*Android*

Android is the ****ttttt.


----------



## flflfl (Jul 20, 2011)

android 2.2 and it rocks


----------

